# (IRR) The Rokugan Industrial Revolution (Thread II)



## Creamsteak (Jul 14, 2002)

*The Rokugan Industrial Revolution (Thread II)*

_	Important Characters of Rokugan	_ 
*	NPCs (Optional Player Characters)	* 
	Crab Clan Champion: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10)	PL 1		
*	Crane Clan Champion: Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5) 	PL 1		
	Dragon Clan Champion: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5 ECL 25)	PL 3		
	Fox Clan Champion: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8)	PL 1		
	Lion Clan Champion: Matsu Nimuro (Male Sam 15) 	PL 2		
	Mantis Clan Champion: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) 	PL 1		
	Phoenix Clan Champion: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) 	PL 2		
	Scorpion Clan Champion: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) 	PL 2		
	Unicorn Clan Champion: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) 	PL 2		
	Daigotsu (Male Evil Outsider Maho-tsukai 25) Leader of the Maho-tsukai	PL 3		
	Tsuburu no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) One of two Oni lords sworn to Daigotsu	PL 2		
	Kyoso no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) Exiled to Jigoku, Rokugani Hell, by Daigotsu.	PL 2		
*	Lead by Shahai (Female Shu 7/Maho-tsukai 11) Leader of the Blood Speakers	PL 2		

	Artifacts			
*	Name or Title of the Artifact	* 
	Kalanyr	 
	Staff of the Trickster (+3/+3) Character Bonus			
	Tricksters Cloak (+0/+6) Character Bonus			

	Knight Otu	 
	Keitaku, the Celestial Sword of the Phoenix (+3/+3) Character Bonus			
	Isawa's Helm (+3/+3) Character Bonus			

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Crab Clan	 
	Hida (Samurai/Hida Defender/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) 	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Hiruma (Ranger/Shadow Scout/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hiruma Masagaro (Male Rng 5, Sam 2, Shadowlands Vet 5) 	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Kaiu (Samurai/Siegemaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kaiu Umasu (Male Sam 5, Siege 10) 	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Kuni (Shugenja/Witch Hunter/Honor 1) Daimyo: Kuni Tansho (Female Shu 18) 	PL 8	:	IR 18
	Toritaka (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Toritaka Tatsune (Male Ftr 4/Sam 2/Rng 1/Shadowlands Vet 7)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Oga Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Kiwase Province 	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Jime Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ayo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Gihazo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Doman Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Shinda Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Crab / Falcon Clan	 
*	Himo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Crane Clan	 
	Doji (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Asahina (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kimita (Female Shu 12)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Daidoji (Fighter/Daidoji Bodyguard/Honor 2) Daimyo: Daidoji Rekai (Female Sam 10/Ftr 10)	PL 10	:	IR 28
	Kakita (Samurai or Courtier/Iaijutsu Master/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kakita Kaiten (Male Sam 15)	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Yasuki (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo Yasuki Hachi (Male Sam 5/Ftr 4)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Sumiga Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Jodo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Wadashi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ukyo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Kintani Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Hyumisa Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Umi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Buneya Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Chiji Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Crane / Crab Clan	 
	Nodai Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Dragon Clan	 
	Togashi (Inkyo/'Tattooed Monk-ise zumi'/Honor 2) Daimyo: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5)	PL 10	:	IR 28
	Hitomi (Monk/'Tattooed Monk-kikage zumi'/Honor 1) Daimyo: Hitomi Kagetora (Male Sam 9/Monk 10)	PL 9	:	IR 23
	Kitsuki (Samurai/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kitsuki Mizuochi (Male Sam 13)	PL 3	:	IR 3
	Mirumoto (Samurai/Dragon Swordmaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Miromoto Uso (Male Sam 9/Swordmaster 8)	PL 7	:	IR 14
	Tamori (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tamori Shaitung (Female Shu 16)	PL 6	:	IR 11
	Gakuon Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Yamastuke Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Shisame Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Tosie Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Kokozen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Yumeji Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Dragonfly Clan	 
	Jishomi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Fox Clan	 
	Kitsune (Ranger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Chikushudo, Realm of Animals (Druid/Honor 2) Daimyo Kitsune Redfur (Druid 20)	PL 10	:	IR 28
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals and Beasts) Daimyo: 14th Level NPC	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals and Beasts) Daimyo: 14th Level NPC	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals and Beasts) Daimyo: 14th Level NPC	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals and Beasts) Daimyo: 14th Level NPC	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals and Beasts) Daimyo: 14th Level NPC	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Namide Province 	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Hare Clan	 
*	Southern Kiamu (1/2 Province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Northen Kiamu (1/2 Province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Imperial Provinces	 
*	Rintem Province 	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Okuan Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Miya Estates Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Emonji Province Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Lion Clan	 
	Akodo (Samurai/Akodo Champion/Honor 3) Daimyo: Akodo Ginawa (Male Sam 15/Ftr 3)	PL 8	:	IR 18
	Ikoma (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo: Ikoma Sume (Male Court 7/Sam 9)	PL 6	:	IR 21
	Kitsu (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsu Juri (Male Shu 16)	PL 6	:	IR 21
	Matsu School (Berzerker/Matsu Rager or Lion's Pride/Honor 2) Daimyo: Matsu Ketsui (Female Sam 7/LionPride 8)	PL 5	:	IR 15
	Etsu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ibe Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Mukano Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Hozemon Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Sasaryu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Korjima Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Kaitomo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ami Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Mantis Clan	 
	Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) 	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Moshi (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Moshi Juiko (Female Shu 17)	PL 7	:	IR 14
	Tsuruchi (Fighter/Wasp Bountyhunter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Ftr 6/Wasp BH 5) 	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Samato Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Buhan Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Nikado Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Sameisa Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Mantis / Centipede Clan	 
	Isaru Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Mantis / Wasp Clan	 
	Yoka Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Monkey Clan	 
*	Northern Yaen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Southern Yaen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Nezumi 	 
	Crippled Bone Nezumi Tribe (bezerkers/bushi)	PL 16	:	IR 12
	Grasping Paw Nezumi Tribe (rogue)	PL 14	:	IR 8
	Tattered Ear Nezumi Tribe (Bushi/rogue/ranger)	PL 15	:	IR 10
	Third Whisker Nezumi Tribe (Sorcerors)	PL 15	:	IR 10

	Ox Clan	 
*	Oushiza Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Phoenix Clan	 
	Shiba (Samurai/Shiba Protector/Honor 3) Daimyo: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) 	PL 7	:	IR 14
	Agasha (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Agasha Hamanari (Male Shu 10)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Asako (Inkyo/Henshin Mystic/Honor 3) Daimyo: Asako Toshi (Male Inkyo 12)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Isawa (Shugenja/Void Disciple/Honor 2) Daimyo: ruled by the Council of Elemental Masters. This council also rules the Phoenix.	PL 10	:	IR 28
	The Elemental Legions (Tsunami Legion, Firestorm Legion, Hurricane Initiates and Avalance Guard). Daimyo: Isawa Akahita (Male Shu7/Void Disciple7)	PL 4	: 	IR 5
	Shijen Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Tenza Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Giryu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Osu Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Iyado Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ryujo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Scorpion Clan	 
	Bayushi (Rogue/Bayushi Deciever/Honor 1) Daimyo: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) 	PL 9	:	IR 23
	Shosoro (Ninja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Shosuro Yudoka (Male Ftr 6/Nin 12)	PL 8	:	IR 18
	Soshi (Shugenja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Soshi Uidori (Female Shu 8/Nin 4)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Yogo (Shugenja/Honor 0) Daimyo: Yogo Koji (Male Shu 13)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Shinobai Acting Troops (ninja) PL 2 IR 5 	PL 2	:	IR 5
	Mirumisei Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Iha Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Gashi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Ado Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Tochi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Kawayo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Mimano Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Sparrow Clan	 
*	Ashai Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Tortoise Clan	 
*	Northern Zamede (1/2 province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Southern Zamede (1/2 province) 	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Unicorn Clan	 
	Moto (Berzerker/Moto Avenger/Honor 1) Daimyo: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) 	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Iuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Iuchi Yue (Female Shu 14)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Shinjo (Ranger/Shinjo Explorer & Kishi Charger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Shinjo Shono (Male Rng 2/Sam 3/EXplorer 3)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Utaku (Samurai/Battle Maiden/Honor 3) Daimyo: Utaku Xieng Chi (Female Samurai 7/BattleMaiden 8)	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Horiuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Horiuchi Shem-Zhe (Male Shu 8)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Ide (Courtier/Honor 2) Daimyo Ide Tadaji (Male Courtier 20)	PL 10	:	IR 28
*	Ito Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Temimo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Hinoma Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Junan Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Gamo Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Kugoi Province	PL 5	:	IR 1
*	Hanmida Province	PL 5	:	IR 1

	Shadowlands Oni and the Blood Speakers	 
	Shadowlands Horde (Ruled by A variety of Bakemono, Oni and other tainted creatures based in the Shadowlands.)	PL 50	:	IR 0
	Blood Speakers (A secret cult of Maho-tsukai working for evil and chaos through the Emerald Empire…)	PL 30	:	IR 5
	Daigotsu's Personal Guard (A group of Oni and other tainted creatures sworn to protecting Daigotsu.)	PL 20	:	IR 0
	Horde of Tsuburu no Oni (The Horde of Shadowlands Oni pledged to Tsuburo no Oni)	PL 20	:	IR 0
	Horde of Kyoso no Oni (A Rogue group of Oni, loyal to Kyoso no Oni, and pledged to the destruction of Daigotsu)	PL 20	:	IR 0

_	Territories in the Far South West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Aiso ni Ryokosha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Bells of the Dead (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Festering Pit of Fu Leng (Sinkhole)	PL 24	:	IR 8
	Forgotten Tomb of Fu Leng (Maho Site)	PL 12	:	IR 4
*	Haikyo Sano Kappa (Ruins)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Heiwa na Kaze Heigen (Quiet Wind Plane)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Jinshin Sakana Wan (Earthquake Fish Bay)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Jukami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kabe ue no ho ni sa Umi (Wall above the Ocean)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Kaiu Kabe (Carpenter Wall)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Kaiu Toge (Carpernter Pass)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Kawa Kurai Tsuki (River of the Dark Moon)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Kawa Sano Saigo No Kamae (River of the Last Stand)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Kenkai Hanto (Lookout Peninsula)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Kishi no Mizu-umi (Forbidden Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Koten (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kuroi Yubi Kawa (Black Finger River)	PL 2	:	IR 0
	Kuni Areno (Kuni Wastes)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Kyuden Hida (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Nishiyama (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Saigo no Kamae Heigen (Last Stand Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Shinden Asahina (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shio Senyo no Riku (Tidal Landbridge)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Shiro Hiruma (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Kuni (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Sunda Mizu (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Watchtower of the East (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
	Yasuki Yashiki (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Yugure Yama (Twilight Mountains)	PL 20	:	IR 0

_	Territories in the South West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Aka Mizu-umi (Red Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Beiden (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Dangai (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Ginasutra (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Hotei Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Iyotishi (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Kagoki (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kaia Osho (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kaiu Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Kakita Bogu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kamisori sano Yoake Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kitsune Mori (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Koeru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kuda (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kyuden Ashinagabachi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Bayushi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Kyuden Miya (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Maemikake (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Meidochi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Midaki (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizu-umi no Fu-ko (Lake of Sorrows)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Mizu-umi no Sakura Yuki (Lake of Cherry Blossom Snow)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Nirukti (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Ronin Chiiki (Ronin Plains)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Shaiga (Martial Arts Training, Village)	PL 3	: 	IR 4
*	Shiden Osano-Wo (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Shimomura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Shinomen Mori (Hidden Forest)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiro Heichi (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
	Shiro Kaotsuki no Higashi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Siksa (Town)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Taki sano Okami Jikan (Hour of the Wolf Falls)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Takia Kusa Heigen (Tall Grass Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Tani Hitokage (Valley of the Spirit)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Tomb of Iuchiban (Maho Site)	PL 12	:	IR 4
*	Vyakarana (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Watchtower of the West (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Zakyo (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4

_	Territories in the Far South East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Bunyo sana Asahina (Fields of the Morning Sun)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Daidoji Training Grounds (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Higashiyama (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Inazuma (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Kaimentsu-uo Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Koutetsukan (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Maigosera Seido (Lighthouse)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Mura Sabishi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Okami (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Oni Mura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Tani Senshio (Valley of the Centipede)	PL 2 	:	IR 2
	Tokigogachu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Toshi no Inazuma (City of Lightning)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Umoeru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Yama ue na ho ni Umi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Yasuki Hanko (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

_	Territories in the South East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Aketsu (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Benten Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Daidoji Yukan-se (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Hanto no Yoake (Peninsula of Dawn)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Heigen no Doji (Doji Family Plains)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Higashi Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kaia Osho Mura (Humble Priest Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kawa na Zatu Shudoshi (River of the Blind Monk)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kitsune Mori (Forest of the Fox)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Kitsune Mori Mura (Village in the Forest of the Fox)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Koeru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kyuden Doji (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Kitsune (Fox Clan Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Gotei (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Maigo no Musume Wan (Lost Daughter Bay)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Minawa Chushin (village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Mizen (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Musume (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Nichibotsu Fushere (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Nishi Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Otosan Uchi (Capital)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Samui Kaze (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Shima No Kinu (Island of Silk)	PL 5	:	IR 0 
*	Shima No Koshinryo (Island of Spice)	PL 5	:	IR 0 
*	Umi Yakamo (Sea of the Sun God)	PL 10	:	IR 0 
*	Wan no Asaguroi Mizu (Bay of Dark Water)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Wan Sana Kin Taiyo (Bay of the Golden Sun)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Yufu-ku Na Heigen (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4

_	Territories in the West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Bishamon Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Daikoku Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Duzaki (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Hae Moete (Firefly River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen Yuki (Snow Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Hisatu-Kesu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kakusu Keikei Torid-e (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kanemochi Kaeru (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Kawa Mitsu Kishi (Three Sides River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kawa Sano Fui no Dansei wo Sasu (River of the Unexpected Hero)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kenson Gakka (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Kita Toge (Northern Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kitsu Tombs (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Kudo (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kyakuchu (Village) 	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kyodai Na Ana (The Great Crater)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kyuden Ikoma (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Meiyo Gisei (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Minami Toge (Southern Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Mizu (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
*	Mizu-Umi Kiku Hanabira (Chrysanthemum Petal Lake)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Naga Doro Heigen (Naga Road Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Nihai Tower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
	Otaku Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Pokau (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Ryoko Owari (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Seikitsu San Tama no Oi (Spine of the World Mountains)	PL 10	:	IR 0 
	Shinomen Tower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
	Shiranai (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Shiro Ide (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Iuchi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiroi Kishi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Shiroi Kishi Heigen (White Shore Plain)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Shiroi Kishi Mizu-umi (White Shore Lake)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Shiro Shosuro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Soshi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Shiro Usagi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Toge Puramu Hana (Plum Blossom Pass)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Turo Kojiri (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Watchtower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Yama sano Kaminari (Mountain of the Seven Thunders)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Yogo Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5

_	Territories in the East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Castle of the Emerald Champion (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Eiyu ni Suru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Foshi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Heigen No Hayai Mondai (Plain of Fast Troubles)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Heigen Osari (Plains of the Crane Clan)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Heigen Senjo (Plains of Battle)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
	Kaeru (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Ken Hayai (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kiken No Toge (Treacherous Pass)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Kita Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kosaten Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Kyuden Seppun (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Kyuden Tonba (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Mamoru Kyotei (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Morikage (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Moshi Shiro (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
*	Nanashi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Nikesake (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Ninkatoshi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Obobeshinu Boekisho Kawa (Drowned Merchant River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
	Oiku (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Omoidoso (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Ranbo (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Renga (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Rugashi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Ryu Bannin (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Shiro Akodo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Daidoji (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Matsu (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro no Yojin (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro sano Kakita (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Shiba (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Toi Koku (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Tonfajutsen (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Ukabu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Yama no Kuyami (Mountains of Regret)	PL 3	:	IR 0 

_	Territories in the North West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
*	Akami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Bikami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Bugaisha (Fort)	PL 10	:	IR 10
*	Egami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Exile's Road Watchtower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
*	Fu-kurokujin Seido (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Heigen Kori (Ice Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Kamashimino Komichi (Sorrow's Path)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kawa Nemui (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kawa Nemui (Sleeping River)	PL 1	:	IR 0 
*	Kibukito (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kurayami-ha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/West) 	PL 20	:	IR 0 
*	Kyodaina Josho Suru (The Great Climb)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Kyuden Togashi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
*	Maigo no Samurai (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Mizu umi Ryo (Dragon Lake)	PL 3	:	IR 0 
*	Oshindoka (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Reihado Bomeidoro (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
*	Shiro Shinjo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Moto (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Utaku Shojo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
*	Takaikabe (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Toshi no aida ni Kawa (City between the Rivers) (city)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Yamasura (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
*	Yashigi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

_	Territories in the North East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Duro Owari (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Heibeisu (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Heigen Ryo Kokoro (Dragon Heart Plain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Hinanbasho sano Mitsu Shimai (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Kanawa Taki (Iron Ring Cascade)	PL 1	:	IR 0
*	Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/East)	PL 20	:	IR 0
	Kyodai na Taiyo (The Great Fall)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Kyuden Hitomi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Isawa (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Michita Yasumi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Mori Isawa (Phoenix Woodlands)	PL 1	:	IR 0
	Nemui Kaminari Yama (Sleeping Thunder Mountain)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Reihado sano Ki-Rin (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Reihado Uikku (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Seido Jurojin (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Shinsei na Sumai (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Shiro Agasha (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Asako (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Chuda (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
	Shiro Kitsuki (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Mirumoto (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro sano Chujitsuna Shinpo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Tamori (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Tani Giza (Jagged Valley)	PL 3	:	IR 0
	Yobanjin Mura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
*	Yoshosha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

	*Territories that have not been claimed*			

*	Avariel Avenger - PL 150/140	* 
_	Player Character	_ 
	Kaltaron The Great (Ranger 20) PL 3.			

_	Artifacts	_ 
	Sai Of The Sky And Earth (+4/+2)			
	Sai Of The Sky And Earth (+4/+2)			

_	Clan Families, and Shadowlands Groups	_ 
	Togashi (Inkyo/'Tattooed Monk-ise zumi'/Honor 2) Daimyo: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5) PL 10 : IR 28			
	Hitomi (Monk/'Tattooed Monk-kikage zumi'/Honor 1) Daimyo: Hitomi Kagetora (Male Sam 9/Monk 10) PL 9 : IR 23			
	Kitsuki (Samurai/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kitsuki Mizuochi (Male Sam 13) PL 3 : IR 3			
	Mirumoto (Samurai/Dragon Swordmaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Miromoto Uso (Male Sam 9/Swordmaster 8) PL 7 : IR 14			
	Tamori (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tamori Shaitung (Female Shu 16) PL 6 : IR 11			
	Gakuon Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Yamastuke Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Shisame Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Tosie Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Kokozen Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Yumeji Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Jishomi Province PL 5 : IR 1	

_	Non-Player Characters	_
	Dragon Clan Champion: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5) PL 4	
	Togashi Sakai: Male, Samurai 14, PL 1.	
	Togashi Irashi: Male, Rogue 7/Shadow Scout 7, PL 1.	
	Kitsuki Oranochi: Male, Rogue 7/ Ninja Spy 7, PL 1.	
	Mirumoto Saburo: Male, Monk 7/ Tatooed Monk 7, PL 1.	

	Territories in the East of Rokugan	
	Castle of the Emerald Champion (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Yama no Kuyami (Mountains of Regret) PL 3 : IR 0 	

	Territories in the Northeast of Rokugan	
	Kyuden Hitomi (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Shiro Tamori (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro Kitsuki (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Heibeisu (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Heigen Ryo Kokoro (Dragon Heart Plain) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Shiro sano Chujitsuna Shinpo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Nemui Kaminari Yama (Sleeping Thunder Mountain) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Hinanbasho sano Mitsu Shimai (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Kyodai na Taiyo (The Great Fall) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Shiro Chuda (Ruins) PL 3 : IR 1	
	Shiro sano Chujitsuna Shinpo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro Mirumoto (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	

*	Darkwolf - PL 130/180	*
_	Player Character	_
	Kyoso no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) Exiled to Jigoku, Rokugani Hell, by Daigotsu. PL 2 	

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	_
	Shadowlands Horde (Ruled by A variety of Bakemono, Oni and other tainted creatures based in the Shadowlands.) PL 50 : IR 0	
	Horde of Kyoso no Oni (A Rogue group of Oni, loyal to Kyoso no Oni, and pledged to the destruction of Daigotsu) PL 20 : IR 0	
	Crippled Bone Nezumi Tribe (bezerkers/bushi) PL 16 : IR 12	
	Grasping Paw Nezumi Tribe (rogue) PL 14 : IR 8	

_	Non-Player Characters	_
	Oni Lord (Character Level 14) 1 PL	
	Oni Lord (Character Level 14) 1 PL	
	Oni Lord (Character Level 14) 1 PL	
	Oni Lord (Character Level 14) 1 PL	

_	Territories in the Far South West of Rokugan	_
	The Festering Pit of Fu Leng (Sinkhole) PL 24 : IR 8 	

*	Festy Dog - PL 136/170	*
_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	
	Doji (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Asahina (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kimita (Female Shu 12) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Daidoji (Fighter/Daidoji Bodyguard/Honor 2) Daimyo: Daidoji Rekai (Female Sam 10/Ftr 10) PL 10 : IR 28	
	Kakita (Samurai or Courtier/Iaijutsu Master/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kakita Kaiten (Male Sam 15) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Yasuki (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo Yasuki Hachi (Male Sam 5/Ftr 4) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Sumiga Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Jodo Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Wadashi Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Ukyo Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Hyumisa Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Umi Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Buneya Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Chiji Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Nodai Province PL 5 : IR 1	

	Territories in the Far Southwest of Rokugan	
	Aiso ni Ryokosha (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kenkai Hanto (Lookout Peninsula) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Jukami (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	

	Territories in the Far Southeast of Rokugan	
	Mura Sabishi (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Okami (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Umoeru (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Yama ue na ho ni Umi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Daidoji Training Grounds (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Oni Mura (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Bunyo sana Asahina (Fields of the Morning Sun) PL 1 : IR 0 			
	Yama ue na ho ni Umi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Inazuma (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Tokigogachu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

	Territories in the Southeast of Rokugan	 
	Aketsu (Town) PL 2 : IR 3 			
	Benten Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2			
	Maigo no Musume Wan (Lost Daughter Bay) PL 1 : IR 0 			
	Mizen (Town) PL 2 : IR 3			
	Musume (Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Samui Kaze (City) PL 3 : IR 4			
	Kawa na Zatu Shudoshi (River of the Blind Monk) PL 1 : IR 0 			
	Heigen no Doji (Doji Family Plains) PL 1 : IR 0 			
	Kyuden Doji (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4			

	Territories in the East of Rokugan	
	Heigen Osari (Plains of the Crane Clan) PL 3 : IR 0 	
	Kita Chushin (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kosaten Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro sano Kakita (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro Daidoji (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	

*	Kalanyr - PL 110 /150	*
	Player Character	
	Redfur, Kitsune Druid 20 Honour 2 Alignment: Chaotic Good PL 3	

	Artifacts	
	Staff of the Trickster (+3/+3) Character Bonus	
	Tricksters Cloak (+0/+6) Character Bonus	

	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	
	Kitsune (Ranger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Chikushudo, Realm of Animals (Druid/Honor 2) Daimyo Kitsune Redfur (Druid 20)	PL 10	:	IR 28
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals and Beasts) Daimyo: 14th Level NPC	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals and Beasts) Daimyo: 14th Level NPC	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals and Beasts) Daimyo: 14th Level NPC	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals and Beasts) Daimyo: 14th Level NPC	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Spirits from the Realm of Animals (Animals and Beasts) Daimyo: 14th Level NPC	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Namide Province 	PL 5	:	IR 1
	Tattered Ear Nezumi Tribe (Bushi/rogue/ranger) PL 15 : IR 10			
	Third Whisker Nezumi Tribe (Sorcerors) PL 15 : IR 10			

	Non-Player Characters	 
	Fox Clan Champion: Kitsune Ryosei (Shugenja 6/Ranger 8) PL 1			
	NPC (Character Level 14) PL 1			
	NPC (Character Level 14) PL 1			
	NPC (Character Level 14) PL 1			
	NPC (Character Level 14) PL 1	
	NPC (Character Level 14) PL 1	
	NPC (Character Level 14) PL 1	
	NPC (Character Level 14) PL 1	
	NPC (Character Level 14) PL 1	
	NPC (Character Level 14) PL 1	

	Territories in the South East of Rokugan	
	Kaia Osho Mura (Humble Priest Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kitsune Mori Mura (Village in the Forest of the Fox) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kyuden Kitsune (Fox Clan Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Kitsune Mori (Forest of the Fox) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Otosan Uchi (Capital) PL 4 : IR 5	
	Kyuden Gotei (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Nichibotsu Fushere (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3	
	Aketsu (Town) PL 2 : IR 3	

*	Knight Out - PL 129/140 	*
	Player Character	
	Phoenix Clan Champion: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) PL 2 	

	Artifacts	
	Keitaku, the Celestial Sword of the Phoenix (+3/+3) Character Bonus	
	Isawa's Helm (+0/+6) Character Bonus	

	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	
	Shiba (Samurai/Shiba Protector/Honor 3) Daimyo: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) PL 7 : IR 14	
	Agasha (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Agasha Hamanari (Male Shu 10) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Asako (Inkyo/Henshin Mystic/Honor 3) Daimyo: Asako Toshi (Male Inkyo 12) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Isawa (Shugenja/Void Disciple/Honor 2) Daimyo: ruled by the Council of Elemental Masters. This council also rules the Phoenix. PL 10 : IR 28	
	The Elemental Legions (Tsunami Legion, Firestorm Legion, Hurricane Initiates and Avalance Guard). Daimyo: Isawa Akahita (Male Shu7/Void Disciple7) PL 4 : IR 5	
	Shijen Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Tenza Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Giryu Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Osu Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Iyado Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Ryujo Province PL 5 : IR 1	

	Non-Player Characters	
	Cho'tchac'chek (male Nezumi Sor7/Ratling Shaman7) - PL 1	
	Shiba Temuro (Male Sam5/Shiba Protector5) PL 1 - Isawa Akahita's yojimbo	
	Asako Toshi (Male Inkyo 12) PL 1 - daimyo of the Asako	
	Agasha Hamanari (Male Shu10) PL 1 - daimyo of the Agasha	
	Isawa Akahita (Male Shu7/Void Disciple7) PL 1	

	Territories in the North East of Rokugan	
	Kyuden Isawa (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Reihado Uikku (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Shiro Asako (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Mori Isawa (Phoenix Woodlands) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Kanawa Taki (Iron Ring Cascade) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Tani Giza (Jagged Valley) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Shinsei na Sumai (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Seido Jurojin (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Reihado sano Ki-Rin (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Michita Yasumi (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Shiro Agasha (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Yobanjin Mura (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Duro Owari (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	

	Territories in the East of Rokugan	
	Omoidoso (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Morikage (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Mamoru Kyotei (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Ukabu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Shiro Shiba (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Nikesake (Town) PL 2 : IR 3	

*	Lichtenhart - 120/180 PL	*
	Player Character 	
	Unicorn Clan Champion: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) PL 2 	

	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups 	
	Moto (Berzerker/Moto Avenger/Honor 1) Daimyo: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) PL 5 : IR 8 	
	Iuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Iuchi Yue (Female Shu 14) PL 4 : IR 5 	
	Shinjo (Ranger/Shinjo Explorer & Kishi Charger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Shinjo Shono (Male Rng 2/Sam 3/EXplorer 3) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Utaku (Samurai/Battle Maiden/Honor 3) Daimyo: Utaku Xieng Chi (Female Samurai 7/BattleMaiden 8) PL 5 : IR 8 	
	Horiuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Horiuchi Shem-Zhe (Male Shu 8) PL 1 : IR 1 	
	Ide (Courtier/Honor 2) Daimyo Ide Tadaji (Male Courtier 20) PL 10 : IR 28 	
	Temimo Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Hinoma Province PL 5 : IR 1 	
	Junan Province PL 5 : IR 1 	

	Non-Player Characters 	
	Moto Chagatai (Fighter 4, Berserker 10) PL 1 	
	Iuchi Lixue (Shugenja 12) PL 1 	
	Moto Chen (Samurai 6, Ranger 6) PL 1 	

	Territories in the North West of Rokugan 	
	Shiro Utaku Shojo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 	
	Shiro Shinjo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 	
	Shiro Moto (castle) PL 7: IR 5 	
	Toshi no aida ni Kawa (City between the Rivers) (city) PL 3: IR 4 	
	Exile's Road Watchtower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3 	

	Territories in the West of Rokugan	
	Duzaki (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
	Hae Moete (Firefly River) PL 1 : IR 0
	Hisatu-Kesu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
	Kawa Sano Fui no Dansei wo Sasu (River of the Unexpected Hero) PL 1 : IR 0
	Kita Toge (Northern Pass) PL 1 : IR 0
	Kyodai Na Ana (The Great Crater) PL 1 : IR 0
	Minami Toge (Southern Pass) PL 1 : IR 0
	Mizu (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
	Naga Doro Heigen (Naga Road Plain) PL 1 : IR 0
	Otaku Seido (Shrine) PL 6: IR 2
	Shinomen Tower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
	Shiro Ide (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
	Shiro Iuchi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 
	Shiroi Kishi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 
	Shiroi Kishi Heigen (White Shore Plain) PL 1 : IR 0 
	Turo Kojiri (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 
	Watchtower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3 	

	Territories in the South West of Rokugan 	
	Shinomen Mori (Hidden Forest) PL 1 : IR 0	

*	Macbrea - PL 140/160 + 2 Artifacts	*
	Player Character	
	Bayushi Nori (Levels) PL 3	

	Artifacts	
	Celestial sword of Clan Scorpion (+3/+3) Character Bonus	
	Celestial sword of Clan Mantis (+3/+3) Character Bonus	

	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	
	Bayushi (Rogue/Bayushi Deciever/Honor 1) Daimyo: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) PL 9 : IR 23	
	Shosoro (Ninja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Shosuro Yudoka (Male Ftr 6/Nin 12) PL 8 : IR 18	
	Soshi (Shugenja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Soshi Uidori (Female Shu 8/Nin 4) PL 2 : IR 2			
	Yogo (Shugenja/Honor 0) Daimyo: Yogo Koji (Male Shu 13) PL 2 : IR 2			
	Shinobai Acting Troops (ninja) Daimyo: Bayushi Kanman PL 4 IR 5 			
	Mirumisei Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Iha Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Gashi Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Ado Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Tochi Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Kawayo Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Mimano Province PL 5 : IR 1			
	Crimson Legion (Samurai) General:Bayushi Tetsubo PL 4 IR 5			
	Black Cabal(Samurai/heavy armor & no-daichi) General:Bayushi Mitsu PL 4 IR 5			

	Non-Player Characters	 
	Bayushi Kanman (male Ninja 6/Bayushi deciever 4/Shadow walker 4) Honor 0 PL 1			
	Seppun Niomi (Courtier/Bayushi Deiceiver 10/4 /Honor 2) PL 1			
	Bayushi Tetsubo (Courtier/Bayushi Deiverer 8/6 /Honor 1) PL 1	
	Yogo Jingo (Shugenja/Courtier/Bayushi Deicever 8/2/4 /Honor 2) PL 1	
	Soshi Kanman (Courtier 10 /honor 2) PL 1	
	Bayushi Mori (Courtier 13 /honor 2) PL 1	
	Bayushi Mitsu (Courtier 10/Bayushi Deicever 8/4 /honor 1) PL 1	
	Soshi Mako (Courtier 10/Bayushi Deicever 8/4 /honor 1) PL 1	
	Yogo Yo (Shugenja/Courtier/Bayushi Deicever 8/4/2 /Honor 2) PL 1	
	Bayushi Hiro (Courtier 14 /honor 2) PL 1	
	Scorpion Clan Champion: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) PL 2 	

	Territories in the West of Rokugan	
	Shiro Shosuro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Ryoko Owari (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Yogo Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro Soshi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Nihai Tower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3	
	Pokau (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Seikitsu San Tama no Oi (Spine of the World Mountains)	PL 10	:	IR 0 

	Territories in the South West of Rokugan	 
	Shimomura (Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Kyuden Bayushi (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4			
	Beiden (Town) PL 2 : IR 3			
	Kagoki (Village) PL 1 : IR 1			
	Hotei Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2			

*	Serpenteyes - PL 147/170	* 
	Player Character	 
	Lion Clan Champion: Matsu Nimuro (Male Sam 15) PL 2 			

	Artifacts			
	Golden Doom, +3/+3 weapon (katana)			

	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	
	Akodo (Samurai/Akodo Champion/Honor 3) Daimyo: Akodo Ginawa (Male Sam 15/Ftr 3) PL 8 : IR 18	
	Ikoma (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo: Ikoma Sume (Male Court 7/Sam 9) PL 6 : IR 21	
	Kitsu (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsu Juri (Male Shu 16) PL 6 : IR 21	
	Matsu School (Berzerker/Matsu Rager or Lion's Pride/Honor 2) Daimyo: Matsu Ketsui (Female Sam 7/LionPride 8) PL 5 : IR 15	
	Etsu Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Ibe Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Mukano Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Hozemon Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Sasaryu Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Korjima Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Kaitomo Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Ami Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Kintani Province PL 5 : IR 1	

	Territories in the West of Rokugan	
	Meiyo Gisei (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Shiranai (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Kyuden Ikoma (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Bishamon Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Kenson Gakka (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Kyakuchu (Village) PL 1: IR 1	
	Kitsu Tombs (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	

	Territories in the East of Rokugan	
	Eiyu ni Suru (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Ken Hayai (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Rugashi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Oiku (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Foshi (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Renga (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Ninkatoshi (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Tonfajutsen (Town) PL 2 : IR 3	
	Shiro Akodo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro no Yojin (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Kaeru (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Shiro Matsu (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	

*	Sollir Furryfoot - PL 34/50	*
	Player Character:	
	Daigotsu (Male Evil Outsider Maho-tsukai 20) Leader of the Maho-tsukai PL 4	

	Armies:	
	Daigotsu's Personal Guard (A group of Oni and other tainted creatures sworn to protecting Daigotsu.) PL 20 : IR 0	

	Artifact :	
	Artifact Weapon (+3/+3) Character Bonus 	
	The Oni's Eye (Allows Flawless Scrying 3/turn and gives 10 Kolats and Daigotsu +3/+0 Army Bonus)	

	Non-Player Characters	
	Kolat (Level 14) PL 1 (+5/+2)	
	Kolat (Level 14) PL 1 (+5/+2)	
	Kolat (Level 14) PL 1 (+5/+2)	
	Kolat (Level 14) PL 1 (+5/+2)	
	Kolat (Level 14) PL 1 (+5/+2)	
	Kolat (Level 14) PL 1 (+5/+2)	
	Kolat (Level 14) PL 1 (+5/+2)	
	Kolat (Level 14) PL 1 (+5/+2)	
	Kolat (Level 14) PL 1 (+5/+2)	
	Kolat (Level 14) PL 1 (+5/+2)	

	Hidden Territory	
	The Secret Village, and the Secred Dojo, Home of the Oni's Eye (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	

*	Tarrasque - PL 85/180	*
	Player Character	
	Tsuburu no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) One of two Oni lords sworn to Daigotsu PL 2	

	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	
	Blood Speakers (A secret cult of Maho-tsukai working for evil and chaos through the Emerald Empire) PL 30 : IR 5	
	Horde of Tsuburu no Oni (The Horde of Shadowlands Oni pledged to Tsuburu no Oni) PL 20 : IR 0	

	Territories in the Far South West of Rokugan	
	Forgotten Tomb of Fu Leng (Maho Site) PL 12 : IR 4	
	Kuroi Yubi Kawa (Black Finger River) PL 2 : IR 0	
	Kawa Kurai Tsuki (River of the Dark Moon) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Kishi no Mizu-umi (Forbidden Lake) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Yugure Yama (Twilight Mountains) PL 20 : IR 0	
	Shinden Asahina (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	

*	The Forsaken One - PL 106/150 ( I lost a post or something, because there are at least some territories you claimed that are not listed)	*
	Player Character	
	Mika (Unknown Uknown?) PL 3 (Will become clear during IR)	

	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	
	Mantis Clan Champion: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) PL 1 NPC	
	Centipede Clan Leader: Moshi Juiko (Female Shugenja 17) PL 2	
	Wasp Clan Champion and Leader: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Fighter 6/ Wasp Bounty Hunter 5) PL 1	
	Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) PL 4 : IR 5	
	Moshi (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Moshi Juiko (Female Shu 17) PL 7 : IR 13	
	Tsuruchi (Fighter/Wasp Bountyhunter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Ftr 6/Wasp BH 5) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Samato Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Buhan Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Nikado Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Sameisa Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Isaru Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Yoka Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	The Storm legion (Fighter/Storm Legion) Daimyo: Illadin PL 4 : IR 5	
	Wasp Raiders (Fighter/Rogue/Wasp Bounty Hunter) Daimyo: Nyovne PL 4 : IR 5	
	Skystrikers (Shugenja) PL 9 Daimyo: Jola PL 4 : IR 5	

	Non-Player Chacters	
	Illadin (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 1	
	Nyovne (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 1	
	Jola (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 1	
	Eknien (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 1	
	Tsuruchi Xemoni (Male Fighter 8/ Wasp Bounty Hunter 5) PL 1	
	Tsuruchi Kamiru (Male Fighter 7/ Wasp Bounty Hunter 7) PL 1	

	Territories in the Far Southeast of Rokugan	
	Tani Senshio (Valley of the Centipede) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Kaimentsu-uo Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2	
	Maigosera Seido (Lighthouse) PL 1 : IR 0 	
	Tokigogachu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Koutetsukan (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Toshi no Inazuma (City of Lightning) PL 4 : IR 5	

	Territories in the South East of Rokugan	
	Kyuden Gotei (Palace Mantis) PL 6 : IR 4 	
	Kyuden Ashinagabachi (Palace Wasp) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Daidoji Yukan-se (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3	
	Koeru (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	

	Territories in the South West of Rokugan	
	Shaiga (Village)  PL 3 : IR 4	

*	Xeriar - PL 150/160	*
	Player Character	
	Crab Clan Champion: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) PL 1 	

	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	
	Hida (Samurai/Hida Defender/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Hiruma (Ranger/Shadow Scout/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hiruma Masagaro (Male Rng 5, Sam 2, Shadowlands Vet 5) PL 2 : IR 2	
	Kaiu (Samurai/Siegemaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kaiu Umasu (Male Sam 5, Siege 10) PL 5 : IR 8	
	Kuni (Shugenja/Witch Hunter/Honor 1) Daimyo: Kuni Tansho (Female Shu 18) PL 8 : IR 18	
	Toritaka (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Toritaka Tatsune (Male Ftr 4/Sam 2/Rng 1/Shadowlands Vet 7) PL 4 : IR 5	
	Oga Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Kiwase Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Jime Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Ayo Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Gihazo Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Doman Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Shinda Province PL 5 : IR 1	
	Himo Province PL 5 : IR 1	

	Non-Player Characters	
	Hida Kuon (Male Ftr 5 / Berzerker 5: PL 1) as a general	

	Territories in the Far South West of Rokugan	
	Kabe ue no ho ni sa Umi (Wall above the Ocean) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Aiso ni Ryokosha (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Watchtower of the East (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3	
	Nishiyama (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Sunda Mizu (City) PL 3 : IR 4	
	Heiwa na Kaze Heigen (Quiet Wind Plane) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Koten (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Shio Senyo no Riku (Tidal Landbridge) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Kawa Sano Saigo No Kamae (River of the Last Stand) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Yasuki Yashiki (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Jinshin Sakana Wan (Earthquake Fish Bay) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Shiro Hiruma (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Shiro Kuni (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Kaiu Kabe (Carpenter Wall) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Kaiu Toge (Carpenter Pass) PL 3 : IR 0	
	Kyuden Hida (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4	
	Kenkai Hanto (Lookout Peninsula) PL 1 : IR 0	
	Kuni Areno (Kuni Wastes) PL 3 : IR 0	

	Territories in the South West of Rokugan	
	Kaiu Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Kuda (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Maemikake (Town) PL 2 : IR 3	
	Watchtower of the West (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3	
	Shiro Kaotsuki no Higashi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	
	Kakita Bogu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Kamisori sano Yoake Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5	

	Territories in the Far South East of Rokugan	
	Yasuki Hanko (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Higashiyama (Village) PL 1 : IR 1	
	Midaki (Village) PL 1 : IR 1_


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 14, 2002)

*Un-Finished Rules Post*

[Gone]?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 14, 2002)

*Creating a Power *

*Definition of Terms *
There are many different terms that are used in the IR. Only two of these terms are exclusive and not easily understood for their meaning.

1)	Industrial Rating (IR): Your score in this category represents the development of a family, clan, city, or province.

2)	Power Level (PL): Every significant unit a player commands has at least one rank in this score. This score represents the combat strength in every army, hero, and god in Rokugan.

*Example of Creating a Power *
Every player in the Industrial Revolution has some kind of influence on the game, and most of this influence comes from the powers that player claims.

1)	Making a Normal Claim: The lists post (the first post in every thread) contains a variety of different powers to claim. To make a normal claim, you simply need to post that you are doing so. For example, here is a claim for a clan:



> I, Creamsteak, claim the following territories:
> 
> Mantis Clan
> Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) PL 4 : IR 5
> ...




2)	Making a Custom Claim: Not every single power in Rokugan is on the lists. In order to do that, the lists would have to nearly double in length. Also, many players want to create their own groups and powers in the game. In order to do this they simply need to make a custom claim.



> I, Creamsteak, would like to create the following power,
> 
> William Ronald (Commoner 1) PL 1
> If possible, William will have the ability to write speeches at a rate of 1/day, these speeches may or may not affect the game, but in general are well written, and add some kind of flavor to the IR.



Note: William Ronald was a player in the 3rd IR, and wrote many speeches that influenced the game.

3)	Dropping a Claim: Sometimes you make mistakes, it happens to EVERYBODY. Also, sometimes you want one thing more than another. If this is the case, you can drop your claim. To drop a claim, just tell somebody.



> I, Creamsteak, will drop the following Custom Power:
> 
> Sanctus Punitor (Male High Elf, Paladin 45/Ranger 45) PL 17



Note: Sanctus Punitor was my PC in the 3rd IR.

*Characters and Levels *
Every Player in the Industrial Revolution has a character. Characters can be leaders, but they do not have to be. A character represents your style and attitude of playing the game. Most players also have many Non-Player characters (NPCs) that have slightly less influence on the campaign.

1)	Player Characters (PCs): Player characters, and the players that play them, are the most influential things on a campaign. Through these people, we play. Player Characters are exceptional individuals that can do more than any other type of unit in the IR. They have the ability to move about freely, traveling through the fastest means possible, such as teleportation and pass-wall spells. PCs are also insured for life. They can be wounded, injured, and disgraced, but they are protected from death, imprisonment, subversion, and similar acts.

2)	Non-Player Characters (NPCs): Other important and powerful individuals exist I Rokugan. Some of these individuals play a direct roll in the game. These members of clans and other groups that are going to be part of the IR are called NPCs. NPCs have the abilities of a Player Character, but are definitely not insured. 

3)	Gaining Levels: PCs and NPCs are rated in power based on their character level. Any character of 10th level that is considered a PC or NPC has a power level of 1 point. Every additional 5 levels a PC or NPC gains an additional Power Level. Characters gain levels for good Role-playing and Victories. Role-Playing Levels are subject to the opinions of other players and the moderator, but are still quite ample.  Combat awards are based on the difficulty of a fight, and the amount of PL that an NPC destroys.

* Actions to take before a Turn *

* Templates *
Every turn, before the actual day it begins, every player fills out a simple form and submits it to the moderator. This form shapes your Powers turn, and is the basis for beginning a turn in the IR.

Template Sample 


> Player Name: Creamsteak
> Player Character: Sanctus Punitor
> 
> Industrialization: 15 PL
> ...




Notes:
I expect to be attacked by Sollir. I know that he plans to attack me this turn and I am getting ready for it.

The actual format for a template is handed out immediately before submissions begin.

* Industrialization *
Industrialization is the process of improving your powers economy, civilization, production ability, and training processes. This ability increases your IR, and provides you with additional PL every turn.

1)	What IR Does: In every territory that a player controls that has an IR rating, you generate at least one PL next turn. How much PL you generate is based on your IR rating in that territory. If your IR rating is at least 1 –you generate 1 PL. If your IR rating is 3 (1+2), you generate 2 PL. If your IR rating is at least 6 (1+2+3), you generate 3 PL. The best way to find out exactly how much IR you need to generate a certain amount of PL is to use this equation:



> x (1/2x + 0.5) = Rank Required
> Where x = the PL production per turn




2)	How do you raise IR: While constructing your template, you must assign a certain amount of PL to Industrialization. For every 5 PL you set aside for this purpose, you can raise the IR rating of any territory, province, city, army, or other faction that has an IR Rating –by one point. 

* Research *
Research is part of industry, and players have the option of advancing their society through research. Research is an important part of the Industrial Revolution. All research benefits are passive, but they all provide some kind of improvement to your power.

1) How to Research: During your template, you can assign a certain amount of PL to research. All players begin with their society being considered that of the year 1400. In order to gain one year of advancement, you only need to invest 1 PL. However, in order to advance beyond one year, you must spend more PL. If you wish to advance 2 years, you must set aside 3 PL. To advance 3 years, you must set aside 6 PL. The equation below will suffice to figure out how much PL you must set aside to get a certain number of years of advancement.



> x (1/2x + 0.5) = PL investment required
> Where x = the number of years of advancement




2) Benefits to research: This IR does not consider technological weapons an advancement that increases your ability to damage your opponents simply by having it. This IR relies on you to creatively use your devices in order to improve your chances. Advancement represents the year in which you can draw technology from. A player with weapons from the year 1880 can build cannons to blast away castle walls from almost a full mile away. Though there is no enhancement such as +x/+x, your abilities to creatively use technology help you in the IR. Also, there are a number of passive benefits given to players with high technology ratings. After 10 years of advancement, your power can claim one passive feat. Every 10 years your power can claim one more feat. Some feats are only good for certain powers, and there are five categories of feats to choose from. They are listed and described below.

Biology
Taking Biology as a Research Feat provides your Power with a bonus related to medicine and healing. Powers with the highest ratings in biology can learn how to truly remove taint; something that magic alone is not able to do, without destroying the mind or the body of the subject. Research into Biology is both magical and mundane. Some of these powers are beneficial for certain players, while being pointless for others.

1st Rank: Your Power gains 5% taint resistance. Your power also gains 10% resistance against common diseases, like the flu.
2nd Rank: Your power gains 10% taint resistance. Your power also gains 20% resistance against common diseases.
3rd Rank: Your power gains 15% taint resistance. Your power also gains 30% resistance against common diseases.
4th Rank: Your power gains 20% taint resistance. Your power also gains 40% resistance against common diseases.
5th Rank: Your power gains 25% taint resistance. Your power also gains 50% resistance against common diseases. Your Power also gains 10% resistance against uncommon diseases, like the plague.
6th Rank: Your power gains 30% taint resistance. Your power also gains 60% resistance against common diseases. Your Power has 20% resistance against uncommon diseases.
7th Rank: Your power gains 35% taint resistance. Your power also gains 70% resistance against common diseases. Your power has 30% resistance against uncommon diseases.
8th Rank: Your power gains 40% taint resistance. Your power also gains 80% resistance against common diseases. Your power has 40% resistance against uncommon diseases.
9th Rank: Your power gains 45% taint resistance. Your power also gains 90% resistance against common diseases. Your power has 50% resistance against uncommon diseases, and 10% resistance against magical disease (like red-death).
10th Rank: Your power gains 50% taint resistance. Your power also gains immunity against common diseases, 60% resistance against uncommon disease, and 20% resistance to magical disease.

Earth Science
Earth Science involves geology, physics, construction, chemistry, and other sciences in the IR. Research into this field is both magical and mundane. The benefit of this research is that your power gains additional Industrial Rating Points, allowing some powers to both research, and build up their IR rating at the same time.

Note: These affects stack.
1st Rank: Your power gains 1 point of IR to all areas with at least 1 point already.
2nd Rank: Your power gains 1 points of IR “ “.
3rd Rank: Your power gains 3 points of IR “ “.
4th Rank: Your power gains 3 points of IR “ “.
5th Rank: Your power gains 5 points of IR “ “.
6th Rank: Your power gains 5 points of IR “ “.
7th Rank: Your power gains 7 points of IR “ “.
8th Rank: Your power gains 7 points of IR “ “.
9th Rank: Your power gains 9 points of IR “ “.
10th Rank: Your power gains 9 points of IR “ “.

Mathematics
The Field of Mathematics is a great field to use if you want to gain years of advancement quickly. This research is solely mundane, providing you with greater and greater wealth of knowledge.

1st Rank: Your power advances 5 additional Years.
2nd Rank: Your power advances 5 additional Years.
3rd Rank: Your power advances 5 additional Years.
4th Rank: Your power advances 5 additional Years.
5th Rank: Your power advances 5 additional Years.
6th Rank: Your power advances 5 additional Years.
7th Rank: Your power advances 5 additional Years.
8th Rank: Your power advances 5 additional Years.
9th Rank: Your power advances 5 additional Years.
10th Rank: Your power advances 5 additional Years.

Astronomy
Astronomy goes beyond the stars to include the study of divine power. Players who focus on this field will gain the ability to grant their armies the ability to know when and if an attack is coming. Though this protection is only triggered moments before an attack, it makes players who focus on this field resistant to surprise attacks. This research is both Magical and Mundane.

Note: This concerns actual attacks, not attacks committed by NPCs, PCs and other 1-man armies.
1st Rank: Your power gains a 10% (rather than the usual 5%) chance to know a surprise attack is coming.
2nd Rank: Your power gains a 15% insight.
3rd Rank: Your power gains a 20% insight.
4th Rank: Your power gains a 25% insight.
5th Rank: Your power gains a 30% insight.
6th Rank: Your power gains a 35% insight. 
7th Rank: Your power gains a 40% insight.
8th Rank: Your power gains a 45% insight.
9th Rank: Your power gains a 50% insight.
10th Rank: Your power gains a 55% insight.

Agriculture
Agriculture improves your powers ability to support a large army. Normally you must have an IR score of at least 1/5th of your total PL in order to feed your army. If your army is not fed, regular army units will drop out of your army (from your weakest and least experienced units first), reducing your total PL to suitable levels. Advancing your agriculture reduces the risk of having starvation, by improving the amount of food you can create. Normally each IR point supplies 5x its value in food, but as you improve agriculture, this becomes a non-issue. Research into this is both magical and mundane.

1st Rank: Your Agriculture score is 6x your total IR.
2nd Rank: Your Agriculture score is 7x your total IR.
3rd Rank: Your Agriculture score is 8x your total IR.
4th Rank: Your Agriculture score is 9x your total IR.
5th Rank: Your Agriculture score is 10x your total IR.
6th Rank: Your Agriculture score is 11x your total IR.
7th Rank: Your Agriculture score is 12x your total IR.
8th Rank: Your Agriculture score is 13x your total IR.
9th Rank: Your Agriculture score is 14x your total IR.
10th Rank: Your Agriculture score is 15x your total IR.

* Long Term Actions *
Some actions cannot be completed in one turn (1 year). These actions are considered long-term and should be shown to the moderator before a turn begins. These actions may involve long-term PL investment, and are mostly subject to player creativity and player dedication.

* Actions to take During a Turn *

* In Character Actions *
Role-playing posts are considered IC actions. These actions make the IR a role-playing game, and give the game it’s creative feeling. Post In-Character reactions as often as you can, but don’t try and rush yourself. Players are willing to wait for you to get around to a response.

* Preparations *
Reinforcing a castle, distracting your enemies, starting to research the source of the gods’ divinity, and all other things that are considered preparations for something, should be posted to the boards, unless it is secret from other players. If it is secret, email the moderator to take your acts into consideration. Some of these actions can be taken before a turn actually begins, but most of them fall under “Actions to take During a Turn.”

* Taking Actions *
Raiding a fortress, stealing an artifact, starting combat, and similar acts that directly affect other players are considered to be actions you must take during a turn. These actions should always be posted, and clearness helps.

* Enjoying the Game *
The world is yours to make it. Enjoy the game, because you have just as much control over it as everyone else. This game is about truly being able to role-play on an epic scale, without all the extra rules that can get in the way. This is the home of the uber-munchkin, the drama-queen, the fearless samurai, and the loyal ally. This is your world to make it, I will try and make that as true as I can. –Creamsteak

* How Combat Works *

* Surprise Rounds *
The surprise round occurs if a player truly attacks out of nowhere. Everyone has a 5% chance of avoiding this (improvable through research) and PCs are immune. During a surprise round, only one side makes attack rolls, and the opposing side rolls defense.

* 1st Normal Round*
During a normal round, two or more powers are involved in a fight. The moderator rolls one 6-sided die as an attack and a defense for every PL that is involved. Any roll of 6 or greater results in an attack. Next, both sides roll defense. All rolls of 6 or greater count as a defense, and blocks attack on a 1 for 1 basis. However, attack rolls that are higher than 6 require a defense that is higher than 6. 

* 2nd Normal Round (and others)*
The moderator gives a summary without actually stating any numbers for either player. After a summery is made, players can continue to fight it out, change their style and tactics, retreat, or anything else they can really do. Damage is dealt, and if the players continue to battle, the moderator will roll again.

*Combat as a Whole *
Sometimes having specific targets, like certain NPCs, PCs, cities, and castles can aid your side. These specifics are taken into account, and the moderator takes these things into consideration. The more thought out a plan, the better the results.

*Combat Statistics *

* Attack Rolls *
Attack rolls, and attack bonuses are used to score damage on your opposition. Simply enough, getting good attack rolls is important to destroying someone else’s army. The minimum roll to get a successful attack is 6, meaning that normal armies score hits about 1/6th of the time, unless in the presence of a great leader, artifact, or some kind of encouragement or equipment that gives them an improved fighting capacity is there. Player characters get an automatic +3 attack bonus, and NPCs get an automatic +2 attack bonus.

* Defense Rolls [Size]*
Defense rolls, and defense bonuses are used to reduce the damage of another player’s attack. The minimum roll to get a successful defense is 6, meaning that normal armies defend 1/6th of the time, unless there is something in their presence that permits them better defense, like a castle, artifact, fighting alongside a great leader, or some other kind of improvement. PCs get an automatic +3 defense, and NPCs get an automatic +2 defense.

*Special Circumstances *
Traps, Castle Walls, Artifacts, and unique circumstances or strategies are reflected in a battle. The moderator takes anything that is known, and can affect a battle, under consideration. Shadowlands powers are under the constant special circumstance that they are able to taint many people that they kill, gaining a 5% chance of subverting any PL that they damage. The Nezumi, are immune to that subversion, and are quite capable of fighting against it. These are the things that affect the game that are not as simple as +x/+x, and these can have far more drastic affects.

*Favorable and Unfavorable Conditions *
Sometimes battles are worse for reasons that are not simply attributed to plotting and combat. A rainstorm on a combat day can make battle muddy, and almost impossible for different units. Earthquakes can cause catastrophic casualties to troops on both sides. Favorable and Unfavorable conditions play a role in the game, and sometimes these things are unavoidable.


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 14, 2002)

Hida (Samurai/Hida Defender/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) PL 1 : IR 1
Hiruma (Ranger/Shadow Scout/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hiruma Masagaro (Male Rng 5, Sam 2, Shadowlands Vet 5) PL 2 : IR 2
Kaiu (Samurai/Siegemaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kaiu Umasu (Male Sam 5, Siege 10) PL 5 : IR 8
Kuni (Shugenja/Witch Hunter/Honor 1) Daimyo: Kuni Tansho (Female Shu 18) PL 8 : IR 18
Toritaka (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Toritaka Tatsune (Male Ftr 4/Sam 2/Rng 1/Shadowlands Vet 7) PL 4 : IR 5
Crab Clan Champion: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) PL 1
Kaiu Kabe (Carpenter Wall) PL 3 : IR 0
Kaiu Toge (Carpenter Pass) PL 3 : IR 0
Kyuden Hida (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4
Shiro Hiruma (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
Shiro Kuni (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
Yasuki Yashiki (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
Hida Sonoru, (Samurai 14) (No Description Available) PL 1
Oga Province PL 5 : IR 1
Kawa Sano Saigo No Kamae (River of the Last Stand) PL 1 : IR 0
Jinshin Sakana Wan (Earthquake Fish Bay) PL 3 : IR 0
Shio Senyo no Riku (Tidal Landbridge) PL 1 : IR 0
Koten (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
Nishiyama (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
Sunda Mizu (City) PL 3 : IR 4
Watchtower of the East (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
Heiwa na Kaze Heigen (Quiet Wind Plane) PL 3 : IR 0
Kaiu Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
Kuda (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
Maemikake (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
Watchtower of the West (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
Kiwase Province PL 5 : IR 1
Jime Province PL 5 : IR 1
Ayo Province PL 5 : IR 1
Gihazo Province PL 5 : IR 1
Shiro Kaotsuki no Higashi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
Doman Province PL 5 : IR 1
Shinda Province PL 5 : IR 1
Himo Province PL 5 : IR 1
Aiso ni Ryokosha (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
Kenkai Hanto (Lookout Peninsula) PL 1 : IR 0
Shiro Kaotsuki no Higashi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
Kakita Bogu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
Kamisori sano Yoake Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
Zakyo (City) PL 3 : IR 4
Higashiyama (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
Yasuki Hanko (Village) PL 1 : IR 1

---

The Dragon Clan Wakizashi (IR Statistics: +3/+3 Character Bonus).

Err, how'd I end up with this?  And you added 10 to everyone right, so my cap is at 160?

Now I just need to find where my last 3 PL went...

I would like to add:

Far Southwest:
* Kabe ue no ho ni sa Umi (Wall above the Ocean) PL 3 : IR 0


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 14, 2002)

Notice:

This is TheWiseWarlord.  I'm switching over to this account, and a new e-mail address.  My new e-mail is: AvarielAvenger@hotmail.com 

Send a message to that e-mail if you want a response, as that's the only one I'll be checking from now on.


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 14, 2002)

Xeriar:

I highly suggest you make a hotmail account so you can both send and recieve messages.  Without such an account it will be difficult for you to fully participate in the game.  Simply go to http://www.hotmail.com and sign up for a smaller account, which is free.  Anyway, just a suggestion.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 14, 2002)

*Lista~~*

PC  *Unknown: Mika (Unknown Uknown?) PL ? (Will become clear during IR)

NPC *Mantis Clan Champion: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) PL 1 NPC
NPC *Centipede Clan Leader: Moshi Juiko (Female Shugenja 17) PL 2
NPC *Wasp Clan Champion and Leader: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Fighter 6/ Wasp Bounty Hunter 5) PL 1

--------

Mantis Clan 
* Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) PL 25 : IR 50
* Moshi (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Moshi Juiko (Female Shu 17) PL 25 : IR 50
* Tsuruchi (Fighter/Wasp Bountyhunter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Ftr 6/Wasp BH 5) PL 25 : IR 50
* Samato Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Buhan Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Nikado Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Sameisa Province PL 5 : IR 1

Mantis / Centipede Clan 
* Isaru Province PL 5 : IR 1

Mantis / Wasp Clan 
* Yoka Province PL 5 : IR 1

--------

Kyuden Gotei (Palace Mantis) PL 6 : IR 4 
Kaimentsu-uo Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
Maigosera Seido (Lighthouse) PL 1 : IR 0 
Kyuden Ashinagabachi (Palace Wasp) PL 7 : IR 5
Toshi no Inazuma (City of Lightning) PL 4 : IR 5
Koeru (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
Daidoji Yukan-se (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
Koutetsukan (City) PL 3 : IR 4
Shaiga (Village (not on the list)) PL 1 : IR 1
Tokigogachu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
Tani Senshio (Valley of the Centipede (not on the list)) PL 2 : IR 2


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 14, 2002)

Hmmm when you you change all the PL for the families and the Clans? And is this a mistake or are the PL's per family/Clan gonna stay this low? Then I'll keep on claiming heh.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 14, 2002)

I add to the claims of the Shadowland hordes:
* Crippled Bone Nezumi Tribe (bezerkers/bushi) PL 16 : IR 12
* Grasping Paw Nezumi Tribe (rogue) PL 14 : IR 8

Rest will come later.


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 14, 2002)

AvarielAvenger said:
			
		

> *Xeriar:
> 
> I highly suggest you make a hotmail account so you can both send and recieve messages.  Without such an account it will be difficult for you to fully participate in the game.  Simply go to http://www.hotmail.com and sign up for a smaller account, which is free.  Anyway, just a suggestion.   *




Huh?  xeriar@anenris.com is just fine - I never said I couldn't send mail from it.

I can't send mail from my school account is all.  Besides, it's my own colocated server, and more secure, reliable, and less spammy than hotmail


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 14, 2002)

Darkwolf, you got some very conflicting claims, like one devoted to the destruction of Daigotsu and one devoted to defend him as his personal guard. Would the personal guard not fit better with Sollir...........?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 14, 2002)

Also the nezumi would never ever ever ally with Shadowlands powers.


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 14, 2002)

Well, you could also question just why a Shadowlands player is holding a holy site such as Bells of the Dead...

Personally, I was just going to wrap it up in the story


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 14, 2002)

I could mention quite a few questions, really, but several have been covered.

The Valley of the Centipede was pretty much the only territory of that minor clan.  They are now the Moshi family of the Mantic Clan.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 14, 2002)

TFO, the oni were previously elected to destroying Daigotsu, instead, Daigotsu freed the horde's leader (Darkwolf's PC) from Jigoku who has pledged his loyalty (and thus the horde's) to him since.  Call it a diplomatic manuever by the Lord of the Shadowlands 

Edit-Perhaps since I have more PL, I might claim my personal guard, if I don't have anything better to spend it on yet, I need to talk to Darkwolf either way.


----------



## Macbrea (Jul 15, 2002)

Hmm, seems I have 10 more points to play with... I will have to look what is scorpionish.


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 15, 2002)

Macbrea said:
			
		

> *Hmm, seems I have 10 more points to play with... I will have to look what is scorpionish. *




If you want Zakyo, just ask, and you shall recieve.  I will pick something else.


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 15, 2002)

*

Lord Benjarmon has decided to remove the Dragon Clan Wakizashi from his pool, and instead claims the following artifact:




			Lord Benjarmons Staff Of The Ancients.  

This Staff is Lord Benjarmons personal weapon, and it is said he prefers it to even the Dragon Clan Sword.  It's power is just as great, and it is rumored he plans to enhance it's powers.
		
Click to expand...


*



OOC:  I am removing the Dragon Clan Wakizashi and replacing it with the Staff Of The Ancients.  I am also removing the Dragon Clan Sword from my main characters possession and giving it to the Dragon Clan Champion, Togashi Hoshi.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 15, 2002)

Updates to the lists are postponed temporarily. I have about 8 pages of notes written in jibberish to convert to about one page of actual rules. Shouldn't take too long.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey everybody, as a personal favor to me: if you write anything IC to me, keep a copy of it. I remember as a player, you could have fifteen or so documents in a folder just for the IR, with mixed up files and such, and that really isn't so bad. However, I was trying to keep things organized, and it's just Crazy trying to keep track of everything IC myself. I'll focus on the OOC stuff, if you guys keep up with IC stuff, thank you.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 15, 2002)

No longer valid.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 15, 2002)

I'll add the following claims:


* Yabanjin Mura (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Duro Owari (Village) PL 1 : IR 1

I also add the following NPCs:

Isawa Akahita (Male Shu7/Void Disciple7) PL 1
Shiba Temuro (Male Sam5/Shiba Protector5) PL 1 - Isaka Akahita's yojimbo
Asako Toshi (Male Inkyo 12) PL 1 - daimyo of the Asako
Agasha Hamanari (Male Shu10) PL 1 - daimyo of the Agasha

This leaves 4 PL unaccounted for, which I will fill later today.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 15, 2002)

I have 2 of the five rules covered in the third post. Get over there and review them for me, so I can go over them. I am typing like a mad-man and have 5 pages in 10pt font done. Took two hours though... slow, but considering that I have to think and type at the same time -well that complicates things doesn't it?


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 15, 2002)

Take your time, supersaiyan fighter.  Better to get it all right than to be fast.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 15, 2002)

Hi, creamsteak! 

The rules look good so far!


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 15, 2002)

Well, what I am looking for, is someone to look over my research and industrialization. I aimed for diminishing returns, so that we won't have any powers going all superpower in two months like the last IR.

I don't really need to take too much more time, I've got pages of notes, and I just need to decode my jibberish into something that makes sense. I'm aiming to allow players a couple rules, because rules that give you options are fun, but without limiting anything.

I also used the same equation a couple times... because it's relatively easy to use, and it is easier to remember one equation twice than two.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 15, 2002)

Alright Beta Rules are up.

Forsaken one sent me an email asking me about possibly adding clan-related bonuses. I'm all for it, but I need a little bit of info. 

Here is what I want players to do,

Pick out a viable Ancestor feat related to your clan, that you want to be converted into an IR bonus. For instance, the Crab have that Power Attack Shadowlands type skill. You could point that one out to me, and I might give the whole Clan a +1/+1 bonus against the Shadowlands.

The rule will only apply to PL  from that faction, unless a player controls all the powers under that factions name. Then it applies to that player completely (which applies to most players).


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 15, 2002)

What if players (like myself) have no access to Ancestral Feats and such?  Do we come up with custom clan bonuses?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 15, 2002)

Rules looking good, and I was hoping creamstake you or Black Omega maybe might cme up with some stuff.

Was hoping the DM and the Expert would do this, might be interesting and now we might just get something that we didn't really expect or would pick ourselves and might encourage us to do other things and such.
If you get my drift, so I was hoping you or BO would be creative about this one. Especially how to translate it to IR terms.

And I think it's nice to see how the DM pictures the clans and in what the exell, it's afterall also part of your game so you can very well see some of your envisionments in our and your parties/clans.

And why did my IR rating got shot down from 50 to 4 orso :S
I got cut down hard on that one so just curious why. Since it was my prime advantage and speciality also on which I based my choise for the Clan.


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 15, 2002)

Notice:

I am hereby dropping the following:

Lord Benjarmon and all of my artifacts.

Togashi Hoshi is my new PC, and I have 33 PL to work with now.  I will post my claims in a day or so.  (Note:  I am unsure what happens to the 30 PL from the artifacts that went into the lottery.  I don't really care, just giving fair notice.)


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 15, 2002)

AvarielAvenger said:
			
		

> *Notice:
> 
> I am hereby dropping the following:
> 
> ...




It seems I have to edit my declaration that I posted earlier today.


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 15, 2002)

Announcement:

The Dragon Clan wishes to proclaim it has no allies, nor no enemies in this coming conflict.  If you leave us alone and respect our borders, we shall show you the same courtesy.

Should anyone violate those borders, we will deal with them harshly, however.  Be warned that, while the Dragon Clan wishes no enemies or allies, if you anger us by violating our territories you will feel the full brunt of our military powers.  As long as you leave us alone that unfortunate circumstance can be avoided, however.  Thank you.

Edit:  OOC:  Just to make this clear to any allies I may have made, at least those whose current e-mail addresses I could not find, the Dragon Clan no longer seeks any allies or enemies.  We wish to simply be left alone.


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 15, 2002)

AvarielAvenger said:
			
		

> *Announcement:
> 
> The Dragon Clan wishes to proclaim it has no allies, nor no enemies in this coming conflict.  If you leave us alone and respect our borders, we shall show you the same courtesy.
> 
> ...




You know, had I heard nothing about this IR stuff, and was just thinking everyone was gonna stick to their clan stereotypes in general, I would find this perfectly fine.

At least I'm on the other side of the continent.


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 15, 2002)

*New Claims:*

The Dragon Clan hereby claims the following:



> * Duro Owari (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
> * Hinanbasho sano Mitsu Shimai (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
> * Kyodai na Taiyo (The Great Fall) PL 1 : IR 0
> * Shiro Chuda (Ruins) PL 3 : IR 1
> ...


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 15, 2002)

I will drop my claim on:

- * Duro Owari (Village) PL 1 : IR 1


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 15, 2002)

You do not have to, if you wish to keep it.  I chose from the list, and that territory was under open on the list I was looking at.  Your choice.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 15, 2002)

AvarielAvenger said:
			
		

> *You do not have to, if you wish to keep it.  I chose from the list, and that territory was under open on the list I was looking at.  Your choice. *



I don't mind if you take it. 

I'll simply take a different village or an additional NPC.


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks.  I'll keep it then.


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 15, 2002)

Nevermind.    I've decided to do the following instead:

*New Claim:*

I drop * Duro Owari (Village) PL 1 : IR 1, and instead raise the PL of one of my NPCs by one.


----------



## Macbrea (Jul 15, 2002)

Heh. Interesting. 


Ok, I, Macbrea, claim the following Scorpion clan assets.


NPC
Seppun Niomi (Courtier/Bayushi Deiceiver  10/4 /Honor 2) PL 1
(currently in court: Otosan Uchi (Capital))

Bayushi Tetsubo (Courtier/Bayushi Deiverer 8/6 /Honor 1) PL 1
(currently in court: Kyuden Hida (Palace))

Yogo Jingo (Shugenja/Courtier/Bayushi Deicever 8/2/4 /Honor 2) PL 1
(currently in court: Kyuden Ashinagabachi (Palace))

Soshi Kanman (Courtier 10 /honor 2) PL 1
(currently in court: Kyuden Miya (Palace))

Bayushi Mori (Courtier 13 /honor 2) PL 1
(currently in court: Kyunden Doji (Palace))

Bayushi Mitsu (Courtier 10/Bayushi Deicever 8/4 /honor 1) PL 1
(currently in court: Kyuden Kitsune (Fox Clan Palace))

Soshi Mako (Courtier 10/Bayushi Deicever 8/4 /honor 1) PL 1
(currently in court: Kyuden Gotei (Palace))

Yogo Yo (Shugenja/Courtier/Bayushi Deicever 8/4/2 /Honor 2) PL 1
(currently in court: Kyuden Ikoma (Palace))

Bayushi Hiro (Courtier 14 /honor 2) PL 1
(currently in court: Kyunden Togashi (Palace)) 

City claim

* Shimomura (Village) PL 1 : IR 1


By the way if Anyone is trying to figure out my E-Mail address its Macbrea@hotmail.com


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 15, 2002)

I'll post my final claims now:

I addition to:
* Yabanjin Mura (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Duro Owari (Village) PL 1 : IR 1

Isawa Akahita (Male Shu7/Void Disciple7) PL 1
Shiba Temuro (Male Sam5/Shiba Protector5) PL 1 - Isaka Akahita's yojimbo

Asako Toshi (Male Inkyo 12) PL 1 - daimyo of the Asako
Agasha Hamanari (Male Shu10) PL 1 - daimyo of the Agasha

I'll also claim 
* Morikage (City) PL 3 : IR 4

And the custom NPC
Cho'tchac'chek (male Nezumi Sor7/Ratling Shaman7) - PL 1

I'll post a backstory later this week.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 15, 2002)

Reply time... one moment...


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 15, 2002)

Allright, but all I have right now is Oriental Adventures. If Black Omega can work with me (maybe through email) on those ancestral feats turned into IR stats, I'll have something sometime.

It's going to take me a few hours to sort out the lists if I go through everyone's posts, because there are errors in everyone's slots now (I must a' dun sumthin wrong!).

I'm going to basically start over on the lists real quick and use everyone's most recent claims list they have provided me with. Should only take an hour. Then I can figure out what to do about a PL cap, to get it set straight.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 15, 2002)

To Forsaken One, and basically everybody else, but mostly him...

Ignore any PL listed on the lists right now. Give me that hour I'm asking for to get back here with a pretty newified list. Your claims will still be on it, and mostly the same -but the big difference will be that I will have gotten rid of about 40 errors in it.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 15, 2002)

I don't care about the PL listing but that got dropped, I don't care abit about that, I got more worried out the IR rating drop plummeted from 50 to not much and some other got IR ratings over 20 and those stayed that way.

So don't know is that sort of stuff is the errors you are referring to, is so I'll just shut up now and wait and see what comes uit =]


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 15, 2002)

PC *Unknown: Mika (Unknown Uknown?) PL ? (Will become clear during IR)

NPC *Mantis Clan Champion: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) PL 1 NPC
NPC *Centipede Clan Leader: Moshi Juiko (Female Shugenja 17) PL 2
NPC *Wasp Clan Champion and Leader: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Fighter 6/ Wasp Bounty Hunter 5) PL 1

--------

Mantis Clan 
* Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) PL ?? : IR ??
* Moshi (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Moshi Juiko (Female Shu 17) PL ?? : IR ??
* Tsuruchi (Fighter/Wasp Bountyhunter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Ftr 6/Wasp BH 5) PL ?? : IR ??
* Samato Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Buhan Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Nikado Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Sameisa Province PL 5 : IR 1

Mantis / Centipede Clan 
* Isaru Province PL 5 : IR 1

Mantis / Wasp Clan 
* Yoka Province PL 5 : IR 1

--------

Kyuden Gotei (Palace Mantis) PL 6 : IR 4 
Kaimentsu-uo Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2
Maigosera Seido (Lighthouse) PL 1 : IR 0 
Kyuden Ashinagabachi (Palace Wasp) PL 7 : IR 5
Toshi no Inazuma (City of Lightning) PL 4 : IR 5
Koeru (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
Daidoji Yukan-se (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
Koutetsukan (City) PL 3 : IR 4
Shaiga (Village (not on the list)) PL 1 : IR 1
Tokigogachu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
Tani Senshio (Valley of the Centipede (not on the list)) PL 2 : IR 2


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 15, 2002)

Ancestor feat are a great idea! Mine will be this:
STRONG SOUL [ANCESTOR]
You claim descent from Moto Soro, the simple peasant who
earned his place among samurai and founded the Moto family.
Clan: Unicorn.
Benefit: You get a +1 bonus on all Fortitude and Will saves
and an additional +1 bonus against energy draining and
death effects.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 15, 2002)

*Questions*

Can you boost the PL of your palaces, cities, villages, castles or whatever to a certain level if you have PL to spare?

And can I put down just another city if I have PL to spare or do we have to stick we the towns that exist?

And can we use the PL not used to create special legions or armies like the elemental legions ect.

--------

Lichtenheart, I suggest we let the DM and BO choose what specials we get if we get them at all. It's more fun to give some stuff out of hand and let the DM deal with it and make it up. Some people should get better stuff then others and it's fun to see what you get.

We shouldn't all pick for ourselvesbut let the DM handle certain stuff so it isn't perfect what we got or it could be better or sometimes such as with those specials we are inclined or forced to change the path we walk or where we fight our battles. And not the way we would have liked to see it. But we have to adapt and be creative. I really would hate to see if we all got what we wanted and that we could all make up our own stuff.

I'd like to see alot like to specials come from Creamy and Omega. Give it out of hand and see what you get and what stuff you find and discover during the IR, all in hand of the DM. The unexpected and the surprising make it the fun it is.

All improvising and adapting and if the DM does it right... it almost never goes the way you wanted to see it go and you never reach your goals to 100%... at least not at the time and moment you planned it. Will keep you sharp and creative and always be aware of more way to your goal then one. The weaker get filtered out this way and the strongest remain, unless some people stick together. But some very strong people make it alone like we saw in the IR. And if you think something is unbalanced or someone is clearly going to win... don't mension it and just wait. Everything has a counterpart and it always works out... in some insane way. But they always do. DM's are FULL of surprises and brilliant plots and turns... especially those capable or running a good IR and I have the fullest of confidence O' Creamy One is capable. I respect his enthusiasm and dedication VERY much and I will support him whenever whereever in this endavor.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 15, 2002)

*IMPORTANT TO ALL PLAYERS*

I suggest you al REALLY read up on Rokugan Etiquette and how certain things are done. Because I for instance am gonna play by them IC and the flavor it will give appeals to me since it's very charactaristic for this setting.

So if you'd like to deal with me IC. Get your etiquette right or you might insult me..... 

So if we are all gonna do some correct IC playing and that kinda stuff, get your etiquette right and the way you greet and give gifts for example.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 15, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Here is what I want players to do,
> 
> Pick out a viable Ancestor feat related to your clan, that you want to be converted into an IR bonus. For instance, the Crab have that Power Attack Shadowlands type skill. You could point that one out to me, and I might give the whole Clan a +1/+1 bonus against the Shadowlands.*




Sorry, I thought it was what Creamsteak asked us.

About etiquette... You know, Unicorns are rather barbarians...


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 15, 2002)

Good thing you are on the opposite side of the Empire 

One other thing I found that should be NOTED BY THE DM concerning rulings during combat and should be noted as well by the Crab clan player and the Lion clan player, but especially the Crab clan.

And that is that they and the especially the Crab clan BY FAR are the undisputed masters of SIEGE WARFARE. The Crab clan is the undisputed leader in that and the expert in building and sieging. The Lion clan has taken over alot of the Crabs but aren't even a match for them by far. Both even the Lion clan exeeds the rest of the clans by far in this profession.

Just something you'd maybe like to know. Because I'm almost certain there will be sieges.


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 15, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Good thing you are on the opposite side of the Empire
> 
> One other thing I found that should be NOTED BY THE DM concerning rulings during combat and should be noted as well by the Crab clan player and the Lion clan player, but especially the Crab clan.
> 
> ...




The Crab built the Wall, this is true.  They also have Rokugan's largest supply of Jade.

But the Dragon make legendary use of terrain, living in the mountains and all.  Past Shiro Mirumoto, those paths are pretty steep.  The Lion have spent whole armies assualting the place.

The Moto and Otaku of the Unicorn are -INSANE-, literally.  Horses in general cover pretty good ground pretty fast.  Underestimating them is....  Dangerous.

The Mantis are the masters of the sea...  Only really having three competitors (Crab, Crane and Phoenix) after all.

The Scorpion are masters of wards, shadows and subterfuge, and a great deal of their tactics involves confusing and drawing out the enemy.

The Crane are diplomats at heart, but the Asahina are master artificers, and the Daidoji are not above 'dirty tactics' - such as planting kasks of gaijin powder in the ground for an opposing army to stumble across.

The Lion could once boast raw, unrelenting numbers.  Those numbers are half of what they once were, and they are now more in line with the Crab and Unicorn, though they are still the largest, and most well-disciplined armies in Rokugan.

Everyone hears tales about the Shadowlands, and some even run campaigns where the Wall was rebuilt on the Spine of the World mountains.

---

But the Phoenix are interesting.  They have the smallest army by far, and their nature has long been comparitively pacifistic.  Add to this that they are a highly divided clan, one would initially wonder just how they have survived.  Their idea of fortifications involves molding the location to suit the castle, rather than molding the castle to suit the location.

Their fortress near Honored Treaty City is a pretty blatent example of this.  No rocks, no -hills- for miles around, so they adjusted the bedrock of the castle to more appropriately suit their needs.

Shiro Shiba is more subtle, until you try to find your way without a  guide.  In which case you could very well starve to death.

Brashley attacking prepared Phoenix can be pretty dangerous too, such as the Battle of Three Stones River, where a dozen Phoenix shugenja completely decimated a legion of Lion troops.

---

Each clan has a large number of unique, cool qualities.  It's why I like Rokugan - no matter your personality, you can find something that suits you - such as the Wasp for the person who complained that Rokugani made Honor into a Lawful = good thing.

Which is exactly the point: Do you do the right thing (Stop the Scorpion plot and let the _eta_ girl become the next Oracle of Fire), the honorable thing (Kill the girl, and stop the plot, watch the Oracle of Fire go insane and burn down a Scorpion city), or the apathetic thing (let the Scorpions win)?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm going to update the lists now, after this point I don't have Dnd books or my normal computer to reference. Just make sure the game doesn't fall apart while I'm moving around, and we can look forward to an interesting game...


----------



## Macbrea (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: IMPORTANT TO ALL PLAYERS*



			
				The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *So if we are all gonna do some correct IC playing and that kinda stuff, get your etiquette right and the way you greet and give gifts for example. *




Ah, worry not, I will also be playing in character for my clan.  If gift you wish upon my arrival, gifts you shall get.  I have an acting troop that is especially adept at preforming in front of lords. 


     Bayushi Nori,
     Clan Scorpion Diamyo


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 15, 2002)

> The Moto and Utaku of the Unicorn are -INSANE-, literally. Horses in general cover pretty good ground pretty fast. Underestimating them is.... Dangerous.




See? It looks like we conquered the whole West Rokugan. Next target: the Empire!   

No, Creamsteak, something went really wrong with my claims, let's set them right:

*Lichtenhart - 120 PL *
_Player Character _
Unicorn Clan Champion: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) PL 2 

_Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups _
Moto (Berzerker/Moto Avenger/Honor 1) Daimyo: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) PL 5 : IR 8 
Iuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Iuchi Yue (Female Shu 14) PL 4 : IR 5 
Shinjo (Ranger/Shinjo Explorer & Kishi Charger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Shinjo Shono (Male Rng 2/Sam 3/EXplorer 3) PL 1 : IR 1
Utaku (Samurai/Battle Maiden/Honor 3) Daimyo: Utaku Xieng Chi (Female Samurai 7/BattleMaiden 8) PL 5 : IR 8 
Horiuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Horiuchi Shem-Zhe (Male Shu 8) PL 1 : IR 1 
Ide (Courtier/Honor 2) Daimyo Ide Tadaji (Male Courtier 20) PL 10 : IR 28 
Temimo Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Hinoma Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Junan Province PL 5 : IR 1 

_Non-Player Characters _
Moto Chagatai (Fighter 4, Berserker 10) PL 1 
Iuchi Lixue (Shugenja 12) PL 1 
Moto Chen (Samurai 6, Ranger 6) PL 1 

_Territories in the North West of Rokugan _
Shiro Utaku Shojo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 
Shiro Shinjo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 
Shiro Moto (castle) PL 7: IR 5 
Toshi no aida ni Kawa (City between the Rivers) (city) PL 3: IR 4 
Exile's Road Watchtower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3 

_Territories in the West of Rokugan_
Duzaki (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
Hae Moete (Firefly River) PL 1 : IR 0
Hisatu-Kesu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
Kawa Sano Fui no Dansei wo Sasu (River of the Unexpected Hero) PL 1 : IR 0
Kita Toge (Northern Pass) PL 1 : IR 0
Kyodai Na Ana (The Great Crater) PL 1 : IR 0
Minami Toge (Southern Pass) PL 1 : IR 0
Mizu (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
Naga Doro Heigen (Naga Road Plain) PL 1 : IR 0
Otaku Seido (Shrine) PL 6: IR 2
Shinomen Tower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
Shiro Ide (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
Shiro Iuchi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 
Shiroi Kishi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 
Shiroi Kishi Heigen (White Shore Plain) PL 1 : IR 0 
Turo Kojiri (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 
Watchtower (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3 

_Territories in the South West of Rokugan _
Shinomen Mori (Hidden Forest) PL 1 : IR 0


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 15, 2002)

Xeriar - PL 148
Player Character
Crab Clan Champion: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) PL 1

Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups
Hida (Samurai/Hida Defender/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) PL 1 : IR 1
Hiruma (Ranger/Shadow Scout/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hiruma Masagaro (Male Rng 5, Sam 2, Shadowlands Vet 5) PL 2 : IR 2
Kaiu (Samurai/Siegemaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kaiu Umasu (Male Sam 5, Siege 10) PL 5 : IR 8
Kuni (Shugenja/Witch Hunter/Honor 1) Daimyo: Kuni Tansho (Female Shu 18) PL 8 : IR 18
Toritaka (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Toritaka Tatsune (Male Ftr 4/Sam 2/Rng 1/Shadowlands Vet 7) PL 4 : IR 5
Oga Province PL 5 : IR 1
Kiwase Province PL 5 : IR 1
Jime Province PL 5 : IR 1
Ayo Province PL 5 : IR 1
Gihazo Province PL 5 : IR 1
Doman Province PL 5 : IR 1
Shinda Province PL 5 : IR 1
Himo Province PL 5 : IR 1

Non-Player Characters
Hida Sonoru, (Samurai 14) PL 1

Territories in the Far South West of Rokugan
Kabe ue no ho ni sa Umi (Wall above the Ocean) PL 3 : IR 0
Aiso ni Ryokosha (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
Watchtower of the East (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
Nishiyama (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
Sunda Mizu (City) PL 3 : IR 4
Heiwa na Kaze Heigen (Quiet Wind Plane) PL 3 : IR 0
Koten (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
Shio Senyo no Riku (Tidal Landbridge) PL 1 : IR 0
Kawa Sano Saigo No Kamae (River of the Last Stand) PL 1 : IR 0
Yasuki Yashiki (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
Jinshin Sakana Wan (Earthquake Fish Bay) PL 3 : IR 0
Shiro Hiruma (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
Shiro Kuni (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
Kaiu Kabe (Carpenter Wall) PL 3 : IR 0
Kaiu Toge (Carpenter Pass) PL 3 : IR 0
Kyuden Hida (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4
Kenkai Hanto (Lookout Peninsula) PL 1 : IR 0

Territories in the South West of Rokugan
Kaiu Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
Kuda (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
Maemikake (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
Watchtower of the West (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
Shiro Kaotsuki no Higashi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
Kakita Bogu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
Kamisori sano Yoake Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
Zakyo (City) PL 3 : IR 4

Territories in the Far South East of Rokugan
Yasuki Hanko (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
Higashiyama (Village) PL 1 : IR 1

---

Err, what's wrong with my custom character being a PC?  I will drop him, then, and pick up the Kuni Wastes, in the far South-West of Rokugan.


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 16, 2002)

Thanks for all the hard work, Creamsteak.  You've got my list exactly the way I want it.  I'm at PL 150 starting now, with one of my NPCs having his levels changed.  Here are the names and total class levels of my NPCs:



> *
> Togashi Sakai: Male, Samurai 19, PL 2.
> Togashi Irashi: Male, Rogue 7/Shadow Scout 7, PL 1.
> Kitsuki Oranochi: Male, Rogue 7/ Ninja Spy 7, PL 1.
> ...





Also, since we're selecting Ancestor Feats with which to increase our Clans Powers, here's the one I would like:

Silver Tongue: Your ancestor, Mirumoto Kaijuko, was the first woman to
become daimyo of the Mirumoto family. At the age of 16, she defeated her
uncle in a duel to claim leadership of the family.
Clan: Dragon.
Benefit: You gain a +2 bonus on Bluff and Diplomacy checks.

Thanks to Lichtenheart for showing me the Ancestor Feat list for the Dragon Clan.


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 16, 2002)

Xeriar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Err, what's wrong with my custom character being a PC?  I will drop him, then, and pick up the Kuni Wastes, in the far South-West of Rokugan. *




Where did you get the idea it's wrong for your custom character to be a PC?  That's perfectly acceptable, as far as I know.  Look at all the other Custom PCs that have been made, after all.    Go ahead and keep him as a PC.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 16, 2002)

Listen, errors in those lists right now are because of my bookeeping skills being a bit lacking. Lichtenhart's PL was listed over 200, and I knew he didn't really do that. I knew it, but I went with my books so that he could tell me what was wrong instead of me ad-hocking a list together.

He also gave me the info above that will allow me to correct it. If you have any errors, just re-print your claims as I did with the errors removed, and I can fix it really quick. Make sure you get the whole list, and lable the regions for me, because that was one of the major issues.

BTW: Kalanyr and Forsaken, I took liberties with your lists to make them... more correct, or at least more acceptable. If you want them changed back, just tell me. Otherwise they should fix any problems you had before.

Xeriar, your PC is fine, but my lists didn't lable him as the PC so I had to just guess. Now, I guess you should help me out and tell me which you prefer, the custom PC or the Kuni Wastes. Both are fine with me.


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 16, 2002)

I'll go with the Kuni Wastes, and play Hida Kuroda.  I can make more NPC's later correct?

It's just that there isn't much left inside the Crab, 26 more points in total, this is including disputed territories.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 16, 2002)

Is there any chance for the Shadowlands to be immune to the taint?  Mechanics wise they cannot gain/lose any taint if they have the Shadowlands subtype, and if just the Nezumi are, it wouldn't make sense either.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 16, 2002)

I'll allow players to promote generals into NPCs in exchange of an equal amount of PL gained from IR, in between turns. I also will allow normal men to be promoted for the same cost, but they start at level 10 nomatter what.

Does that make sense? When you recieve your PL gained from IR, you can spend it to promote a general into an NPC, or to promote 1 PL of soldiers into a level 10 NPC, but you have to pay one point of PL gained from IR. As long as everything is reasonable.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 16, 2002)

Sollir, the shadowlands powers cannot be tainted. However, I wouldn't trust your scroll to anyone other than yourself and Darkwolf's PC, because power corrupts, and power corrupts even the most corrupt.

What I am saying is, if you send average shugenja to go use those scrolls, they may or may not decide to become thier own factor. However, you trust yourself correct?

That is what I was trying to aim at. Nezumi, however, do not have the same lust the shugenja  and maho-tsukai do. However, they would consider it quite horrid to use the scrolls for almost anything, and spellcasters that would use them might be exiled.

Taint, the actual stuff that infects you, only affects normal soldiers and occationally NPCs.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 16, 2002)

About Distributing Your PL cap if there is nothing left to claim.

Strategy 1: Additional NPCs and Artifacts.

Strategy 2: Take an NPC, and give him command over a military unit. For example, a level 14 NPC that is given a military command will control 4 PL and 5 IR. This unit can function with the leader, or independantly. Remember to state that this is a custom claim.

Strategy 3: Take a powerful custom character, like your PC and do the same thing However, they will command a PL and IR based on thier character level. The moderator can handle that duty, or you can look up a similar hero from the lists and see his armies statistics.

Strategy 4: Find new territories in other resources, and ask the moderator to compile them for you to claim.


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 16, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sorry, I thought it was what Creamsteak asked us.
> 
> About etiquette... You know, Unicorns are rather barbarians... *



The Crab can also be rather uncultured, though I suppose it's all relative.  To the Crane, the Unicorn are crude barbarians.  To the savage horsemen of the Burning Sands, the Unicorn range from 'no different from the rest' (The Ide) to 'getting soft and settling down' (The Moto).

Should be no trouble adding ancestral feats, I  can list feats as needed.

Another comment, Rokugan tends to use armies, rather than total warfare.  The same has applied to the Shadowlands, even for their recent invasion of the Empire.  Rokugan added the skill 'Battle' to reflect tactical skill and the ability to manage troops.  Since the IR tends to have occasional warfare, this might be worth incorporating.

For clan advantages, that should be doable.  The Crab Clan do indeed specialize in fighting from heavy fortification and against the shadowlands.  The Crane are the masters of dueling (A frequent tactic is to challenge the general of an opposing army) as well as politics.  The Dragon are remote, nearly inaccessable, and are the only clan that have Tattooed Monks.   The Lion have the best army, not simply in numbers but in traditional tactics.  The Mantis control the seas, having the largest and best navy.  The Phoenix are the masters of magic.  The Scorpion are the masters of secrets, spying, ninja, etc.  The Unicorn have by far the best cavalry in every catagory.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 16, 2002)

Well, first off, I was going to use Ancestral feats as my starting point for developing some kind of Clan advantage system. However, it is a bit hard to write out any ideas when your book of feats in Rokugan is with someone else.

You don't need to list "all of them," but we should stick to a constant theme. Either just passive benifits, or just offensive benifits. Or one of each.

I would think that with all the military being discussed, just offensive would seem to fit. However a passive ability to really flavor it up would help.

For example: The Crab

They could get a +1/+1 always against shadowlands powers. They also could have a passive ability related to crafting, sieging, or something similar.

The other thing to remember is: Tainted powers

Thier offensive ability, we already know. The 5% subversion chance. Thier passive ability could be... a bonus to sneak attack chances, something related to stealth, something related to gather information, or something similar. Hmm... wish I had some books to look over.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 16, 2002)

Here is another idea, basing it off of Clan related prestige classes. Bayushi Decievers come to mind. Akodo Champions... Hida Defenders...

The first would have some kind of diplomacy/subversion/stealth type thing, the second would have some degree of bravery bonus (thinking courage aura-ish) and Hida Defenders would probably either get something related to damage reduction, or rages, both of which are class abilities they level up with quickly.


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 16, 2002)

In regards to the conflict over my claims of two Nezumi tribes:

They come from the shadowlands:  We will offer them some of the territory for growth after the wars if they wish to take it.

The entire race won't be against the Oni.  Unless they are all brainwashed.

The tribes I claimed are barbarians and rogues...not exactly the most upright of citizens.

Human's displaced them...some of them would harbor resentment against that and might have allied with the Oni to take some territory back.

After some unknowing humans talked to them like they are rats and not worth the space they take up, they would not be overenthusiastic about the humans any more.

That is why I feel the shadowlands could have some oni groups under their control.

I am also relenquishing control of the following to Sollir:
Daigotsu's Personal Guard (A group of Oni and other tainted creatures sworn to protecting Daigotsu.) PL 20 : IR 0


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 16, 2002)

As long as your adamant that you want to claim them, I'll allow it. I just wanted to make sure you understand how strange it is... and it is strange. It is more strange than a group of four Kappa and a Nezumi that all speak fluent rokuganese, fight against the secret foot clan, and are named after famous european painters/inventors.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 16, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot - PL 23
Player Character:
Daigotsu (Male Evil Outsider Maho-tsukai 20) Leader of the Maho-tsukai PL 3 

Armies:
Daigotsu's Personal Guard (A group of Oni and other tainted creatures sworn to protecting Daigotsu.) PL 20 : IR 0

Artifact :
Artifact Weapon (+3/+3) Character Bonus 
Undecided Major Artifact 


Hrm, I need to spend that last 17 PL on something that gives me some agriculture, although not much stuff in the Shadowlands give IR, i'll figure a way soon though I guess.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm going to make the assumption that Oni don't need to eat constantly to stay alive like people do. Don't worry about IR, except when concerned with non-shadowlands powers, like Darkwolf's Nezumi.

If I am wrong about this, someone can correct me.


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 16, 2002)

Since you're taking suggestions for possible bonuses to the Clans, here are mine for the Dragon Clan:

The Dragon Clan gains either a +6 to defense or +3 to attack and defense when fighting in their home territories, (the ones normally owned by the Dragon Clan in the Rokugan setting) and this increases to +8 to defense, or +4/+4 to attack and defense when the territory is in the mountains.  

The Dragon Clans Ancestral feat bonus from the feat I selected could be having an easier time convincing other non PC factions to A) Leave them alone, B) Attack the Dragon Clans Enemies C) Ally with the Dragon Clan.

I'm not sure what bonus the access to Tattooed Monks should give, as I'm not very familar with the class.  Others would have to point out their abilities for me to get an idea of what I should add.  Anyway, just a few ideas I had.


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 16, 2002)

Keeping in mind that the Nezumi were not displaced by the humans.  Their empire was destroyed by Fu Leng.  They've been allied closely with the Crab Clan of late in the fight against their dire enemies, the Shadowlands.  The Scorpion also find uses for the Nezumi, though it's more of a 'We give you food and pretty,shiny things.  You do us this favor..."  Nezumi alied with Shadowlands is not unlike the Harpers teaming up with the Zhent.

Shadowlands don't really need to worry about taint, it's more a Rokugan issue.  Though, of course, tainted doesn't equal ally of the shadowlands.


----------



## Tarrasque (Jul 16, 2002)

sorry I was gone so long, Im reading through the topic now.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 16, 2002)

hmm, this looks interesting, anyone claimed the crane clan yet?


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 16, 2002)

> Kalanyr - PL 78 + 2 Artifacts
> Player Character
> Redfur, Kitsune Druid 20 Honour 2 Alignment: Chaotic Good PL 3
> 
> ...




I seem to have lost 2 of my Nezumi claims (these aren't conflicted with Darkwolf's either).

Tattered Ear Nezumi Tribe (Bushi/rogue/ranger) PL 15 : IR 10
Third Whisker Nezumi Tribe (Sorcerors) PL 15 : IR 10

I also seem to have developed 2 free points of IR so I'll pick up

Territories in the South East of Rokugan 
* Aketsu (Town) PL 2 : IR 3

Should also bring my PL back to 110.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 16, 2002)

Okies, me thinks I'm gonna claim these:

Crane Clan 
* Doji (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5) PL 1 : IR 1
* Asahina (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kimita (Female Shu 12) PL 2 : IR 2
* Daidoji (Fighter/Daidoji Bodyguard/Honor 2) Daimyo: Daidoji Rekai (Female Sam 10/Ftr 10) PL 10 : IR 28
* Kakita (Samurai or Courtier/Iaijutsu Master/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kakita Kaiten (Male Sam 15) PL 5 : IR 8
* Yasuki (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo Yasuki Hachi (Male Sam 5/Ftr 4) PL 1 : IR 1
* Sumiga Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Jodo Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Wadashi Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Ukyo Province PL 5 : IR 1
Kintani Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Hyumisa Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Umi Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Buneya Province PL 5 : IR 1
* Chiji Province PL 5 : IR 1

And this if it ain't already claimed:

Crane / Crab Clan 
* Nodai Province PL 5 : IR 1


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 16, 2002)

+3/+3 army or +4/+4 is INSANE, just like to note that out.

Calculate what % increase you are talking here for you. And last IR we had +3/+3 against +1/+2 and +3/+3 already went like amd through that. So look at +5/+5 you would easy have vs +0/+0 or +1/+1 agaist you.

lol 

Cut that down to a +1/+1 in mountains and you got a sweet sweet bonus there since +x/+x for armies is very hard to increase. And +1/+1 really already does alot.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 16, 2002)

*Right.... liberties huh?*

The Forsaken One - PL 111 
Player Character 
Mika (Unknown Uknown?) PL 3 (Will become clear during IR) 

Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups 
Mantis Clan Champion: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) PL 1 NPC 
Centipede Clan Leader: Moshi Juiko (Female Shugenja 17) PL 2 
Wasp Clan Champion and Leader: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Fighter 6/ Wasp Bounty Hunter 5) PL 1 
Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) PL 4 : IR 5 
Moshi (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Moshi Juiko (Female Shu 17) PL 7 : IR 13 
Tsuruchi (Fighter/Wasp Bountyhunter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Ftr 6/Wasp BH 5) PL 1 : IR 1 
Mantis Mercenaries (Fighter/Storm Legion) Daimyo: (Fighter10/Mantis Mercenary 4) PL 4 : IR 5 
Mantis Mercenaries (Fighter/Storm Legion) Daimyo: (Fighter10/Mantis Mercenary 4) PL 4 : IR 5 
Mantis Mercenaries (Fighter/Storm Legion) Daimyo: (Fighter10/Mantis Mercenary 4) PL 4 : IR 5 
Mantis Mercenaries (Fighter/Storm Legion) Daimyo: (Fighter10/Mantis Mercenary 4) PL 4 : IR 5 
Mantis Mercenaries (Fighter/Storm Legion) Daimyo: (Fighter10/Mantis Mercenary 4) PL 4 : IR 5 
Samato Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Buhan Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Nikado Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Sameisa Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Isaru Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Yoka Province PL 5 : IR 1 

Non-Player Characters 
Mantis Mercenary (Fighter 10/Mantis Mercenary 4) PL 1 
Mantis Mercenary (Fighter 10/Mantis Mercenary 4) PL 1 
Mantis Mercenary (Fighter 10/Mantis Mercenary 4) PL 1 
Mantis Mercenary (Fighter 10/Mantis Mercenary 4) PL 1 
Mantis Mercenary (Fighter 10/Mantis Mercenary 4) PL 1 

Territories in the Far Southeast of Rokugan 
M8*Tani Senshio (Valley of the Centipede) PL 2 : IR 2 
M3*Kaimentsu-uo Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2 
M5*Maigosera Seido (Lighthouse) PL 1 : IR 0 
M4*Tokigogachu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 
A26*Koutetsukan (City) PL 3 : IR 4 

Territories in the South East of Rokugan 
M1*Contested - Kyuden Gotei (Palace Mantis) PL 6 : IR 4 

(I need to know what region to classify these new territories) 
M6*Kyuden Ashinagabachi (Palace Wasp) PL 7 : IR 5 
M2*Toshi no Inazuma (City of Lightning) PL 4 : IR 5 
A15*Koeru (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 
A19*Daidoji Yukan-se (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3 
M7*Shaiga (Village) PL 3 : IR 1  


---------------------------------------

1*The palace isn't contested

2*Legions :S I'd rather turn them into 1 legion, but have to think about that, just scrap and remove them for now.

3*Shaiga (Village) PL 1 : IR 1  South East
Kyuden Ashinagabachi (Palace Wasp) PL 7 : IR 5  South East
Daidoji Yukan-se (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3  South East
Koeru (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 South East
Toshi no Inazuma (City of Lightning) PL 4 : IR 5 Far South East 

4* Most of these things were already on your list that you didn't have......... so I'd double check.

5*Shaiga is a village where EVERYONE is trained in martial aarts and in the art of war and use of weapons. These are all peasants trained like samurai so they should be PL 3 or something. I picked that from the Rokugan campaign book.

6* I'd like to keep my PL at least under the 100 Creamsteak and you should know why if you got my last mail  I'm seriously planning on doing such a thing and I'll mail you the details later today or tomorrow.

Remove the NPC's and the legions you added. I know really well whatI'm doing and if I feel the need for stormlegions (which I do) I'll add them later myself with my own PL amount spent on it. But tnx for the effort but in vain


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 16, 2002)

TFO is Right, Avarial...

+1/+1 is probably the best score any army will get in this IR. NPCs and PCs are exceptions, because they would need to get +569120938/+45090928340 and it wouldn't change the game too much. They still would only get thier 1-3 attacks per turn, whereas armies are going to get a total of around 100 attacks, and that could make a big difference even with +2/+2 (meaning they have a 50% chance to hit, instead of 1/6).

I'm going offline, lists will get updated when I get back, I copied everyone's posts.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 16, 2002)

Tarrasque, your PL cap is at least 130, and it might be a little higher. I'm not sure from this computer, but go ahead and get up to 130 or so while you can. A lot of shadowlands territories are up for claim, and your personal guard makes up 20 PL, so it shoudn't take too long to claim up.

Forsaken One, your PL cap is 130, Kintani province was claimed by serpenteyes, and you can still claim the Crane Clan champion from the top of the lists if you want.

I'm going to try and find myself the best place to sleep in this house, so I wish everyone a good day... and to me a good night.


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 16, 2002)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *Okies, me thinks I'm gonna claim these:
> 
> Crane Clan
> * Doji (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5) PL 1 : IR 1
> ...




Kintani Province is already claimed.  You will have to ask Serpenteyes for that.

I also posess one of your towns as the Crab.  Specifically
Aiso ni Ryokosha (Village) PL 1 : IR 1

If you want it, ask and I will swap it with the remaining town in Crab lands.  I just wanted to seal off all paths into the Empire from the Shadowlands.

These territories are also yours (not a complete list, just from memory):
* Shinden Asahina (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
* Jukami (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Yama ue na ho ni Umi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Oni Mura (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Bunyo sana Asahina (Fields of the Morning Sun) PL 1 : IR 0 
* Daidoji Training Grounds (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
* Heigen no Doji (Doji Family Plains) PL 1 : IR 0 
* Kyuden Doji (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4
* Shiro sano Kakita (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
* Shiro Daidoji (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5

There are many others, unfortunately I don't have my map with me.

---

For the Shadowlands, the following areas belong to them:
* Kishi no Mizu-umi (Forbidden Lake) PL 1 : IR 0
Don't know much about this.

* Kawa Kurai Tsuki (River of the Dark Moon) PL 1 : IR 0
* Kuroi Yubi Kawa (Black Finger River) PL 2 : IR 0

One of these, I forget which, is the true boundery of the Shadowland's power.  No (good) fortification will stand, no living army will survive.  The area within is actually a giant whirlpool of  slowly moving land that cannot be mapped.

* Haikyo Sano Kappa (Ruins) PL 3 : IR 1

Also known as The Big Stink, it's a goblin city built in mockery of human civilization, constructed atop the ruins of the old Kuni castle.  More than anything it deserves a 7:5 rating.

The shadowlands as a whole can grow food, but it is not edible by creatures susceptable to the perils of the taint.  Same as the waters of the shadowlands are not drinkable


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 16, 2002)

Xeriar, did you decide about your PC?


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 16, 2002)

Yup, no Hida Sonoru, taking Kuni Wastes instead.  If I can make whatever generals NPCs later, and whatever other characters, there doesn't seem to be a reason to.


----------



## Tarrasque (Jul 16, 2002)

I'll drop bells of the dead. I read l5r fiction but still dont know that many locations.

Tsuburu no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) One of two Oni lords sworn to Daigotsu PL 2 

Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups 
Blood Speakers (A secret cult of Maho-tsukai working for evil and chaos through the Emerald Empire) PL 30 : IR 5 

Territories in the Far South West of Rokugan 
Forgotten Tomb of Fu Leng (Maho Site) PL 12 : IR 4 

Horde of Tsuburu no Oni (The Horde of Shadowlands Oni pledged to Tsuburu no Oni) PL 20 : IR 0

Kuroi Yubi Kawa (Black Finger River) PL 2 : IR 0

Kawa Kurai Tsuki (River of the Dark Moon) PL 1 : IR 0

Kishi no Mizu-umi (Forbidden Lake) PL 1 : IR 0

Yugure Yama (Twilight Mountains) PL 20 : IR 0

Shinden Asahina (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5

that puts me at 95, Ill edit the rest in a bit later.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 16, 2002)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *Okies, me thinks I'm gonna claim these:
> Kintani Province PL 5 : IR 1 *




That might not be such a good idea. The Kintani province is an isolated enclave a hundred miles away from the rest of your territories. It's impossible for you to defend it and owning it severely endangers your security, it's a liability for you. It might be wise to reconsider your decision.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 16, 2002)

In addition to my prevoius claims also I claim these items to bring me up to my allowed 180 points:



NPC: 19th level Shugenya -2PL
NPC: 14th level Samurai  -1PL

Artifact: Horn of Valor/Lion's roar, +1/+1 to army -10 PL
Artifact: Banner of Glory, +1/+1 to army -10 PL
Artifact: Golden Doom, +3/+3 weapon (katana) -10 PL


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm been rather lazy in my studies of Rokugan up until now, I still have a lacking knowledge in even the most rudimentary facts about the setting. Would anyone like to recommend a good online resource for me to read?


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 16, 2002)

Tarrasque said:
			
		

> *I'll drop bells of the dead. I read l5r fiction but still dont know that many locations.
> Yugure Yama (Twilight Mountains) PL 20 : IR 0
> 
> Shinden Asahina (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
> ...




Shinden Asahina is a prominent Crane temple.  I would not recomend taking this by any stretch of the imagination.  Bells of the dead would have made for an interesting story 

The Yugure Yama are the mountains of the northern Crab lands.  They grow lots of Tea there, and the area is vicously trapped by the Kaiu family of the Crab (it is considered suicide to go through that place without a Kaiu guide 

You should take Shahai (leader of the Bloodspeakers) and the Tomb of Iuchiban (seriously, not many people know where it is).

* Lead by Shahai (Female Shu 7/Maho-tsukai 11) Leader of the Blood Speakers PL 2 
* Tomb of Iuchiban (Maho Site) PL 12 : IR 4

The Bloodspeakers are more of a 'hidden group' around Rokugan.  They go and do random acts of evil   I would recommend making some bloodspeaker NPCs and let them wreak havoc across Rokugan.


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 16, 2002)

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That might not be such a good idea. The Kintani province is an isolated enclave a hundred miles away from the rest of your territories. It's impossible for you to defend it and owning it severely endangers your security, it's a liability for you. It might be wise to reconsider your decision.  *




Is Kintani the province given to the Crane so very, very long ago?  The Crane still -have- it!?!?!

If it is what I think it is, it would be was for IR purposes just to let it go, indeed, along with the castle there (I forget the name).


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 16, 2002)

Actually the Bloodspeakers were sortta split up, since Shahai (I believe) left to join the Shadowlands as the Dark Daughter of Fu Leng, some of the remaining bloodspeaker gave up their quest to revive Iuchiban while the rest stayed, although I could be wrong.


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 16, 2002)

Ah.  Well, I thought the proposed number wasn't that out of line considering how much artifacts can give an army.  However, since it is considered too powerful, I'd be quite happy with just a +1/+1, or +0/+2.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 17, 2002)

Xeriar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Is Kintani the province given to the Crane so very, very long ago?  The Crane still -have- it!?!?!
> 
> If it is what I think it is, it would be was for IR purposes just to let it go, indeed, along with the castle there (I forget the name). *




When the Lions and the Cranes don't have much to do, they try to reconquer Kintani province. The name was Violence Behind Courtliness City. At the present it is owned by Tsume family, vassals of the Doji.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 17, 2002)

*Final List.*

The five Tides:
Mika (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 3 
Illadin (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 2
Nyovne (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 2
Jola (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 2
Eknien (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 2

Mantis Clan Champion: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) PL 1
Centipede Clan Leader: Moshi Juiko (Female Shugenja 17) PL 2 
Wasp Clan Champion and Leader: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Fighter 11/ Wasp Bounty Hunter 8) PL 2 

Hunterseekers (Led by Tsuruchi Ichiro):
Tsuruchi Xemoni (Male Fighter 8/ Wasp Bounty Hunter 5) PL 1
Tsuruchi Kamiru (Male Fighter 7/ Wasp Bounty Hunter 9) PL 2

The Storm legion (Fighter/Storm Legion) PL 19
Wasp Raiders (Fighter/Rogue/Wasp Bounty Hunter) PL 4
Skystrikers (Shugenja) PL 9

Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) PL 4 : IR 5 
Moshi (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Moshi Juiko (Female Shu 17) PL 6 : IR 13 
Tsuruchi (Fighter/Wasp Bountyhunter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Ftr 6/Wasp BH 5) PL 1 : IR 1 

Samato Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Buhan Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Nikado Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Sameisa Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Isaru Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Yoka Province PL 5 : IR 1 

Territories in the (Far) Southeast of Rokugan 
M8*Tani Senshio (Valley of the Centipede) PL 2 : IR 2 
M3*Kaimentsu-uo Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2 
M5*Maigosera Seido (Lighthouse) PL 1 : IR 0 
M4*Tokigogachu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 
A26*Koutetsukan (City) PL 3 : IR 4 
M1*Contested - Kyuden Gotei (Palace Mantis) PL 6 : IR 4 
M6*Kyuden Ashinagabachi (Palace Wasp) PL 7 : IR 5 
M2*Toshi no Inazuma (City of Lightning) PL 4 : IR 5 
A15*Koeru (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 
A19*Daidoji Yukan-se (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3 
M7*Shaiga (Village) PL 3 : IR 1


----------



## Macbrea (Jul 17, 2002)

Ack! I have neihbors again!


Darn, thought crane was gonna go very quietly......


  Bayushi Nori,
  Clan Scorpion Diamyo


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 17, 2002)

Xeriar - PL 150
Player Character
Crab Clan Champion: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) PL 1

Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups
Hida (Samurai/Hida Defender/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) PL 1 : IR 1
Hiruma (Ranger/Shadow Scout/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hiruma Masagaro (Male Rng 5, Sam 2, Shadowlands Vet 5) PL 2 : IR 2
Kaiu (Samurai/Siegemaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kaiu Umasu (Male Sam 5, Siege 10) PL 5 : IR 8
Kuni (Shugenja/Witch Hunter/Honor 1) Daimyo: Kuni Tansho (Female Shu 18) PL 8 : IR 18
Toritaka (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Toritaka Tatsune (Male Ftr 4/Sam 2/Rng 1/Shadowlands Vet 7) PL 4 : IR 5
Oga Province PL 5 : IR 1
Kiwase Province PL 5 : IR 1
Jime Province PL 5 : IR 1
Ayo Province PL 5 : IR 1
Gihazo Province PL 5 : IR 1
Doman Province PL 5 : IR 1
Shinda Province PL 5 : IR 1
Himo Province PL 5 : IR 1

Territories in the Far South West of Rokugan
Kabe ue no ho ni sa Umi (Wall above the Ocean) PL 3 : IR 0
Aiso ni Ryokosha (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
Watchtower of the East (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
Nishiyama (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
Sunda Mizu (City) PL 3 : IR 4
Heiwa na Kaze Heigen (Quiet Wind Plane) PL 3 : IR 0
Koten (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
Shio Senyo no Riku (Tidal Landbridge) PL 1 : IR 0
Kawa Sano Saigo No Kamae (River of the Last Stand) PL 1 : IR 0
Yasuki Yashiki (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
Jinshin Sakana Wan (Earthquake Fish Bay) PL 3 : IR 0
Shiro Hiruma (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
Shiro Kuni (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
Kaiu Kabe (Carpenter Wall) PL 3 : IR 0
Kaiu Toge (Carpenter Pass) PL 3 : IR 0
Kyuden Hida (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4
Kenkai Hanto (Lookout Peninsula) PL 1 : IR 0
Kuni Areno (Kuni Wastes) PL 3 : IR 0

Territories in the South West of Rokugan
Kaiu Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
Kuda (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
Maemikake (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
Watchtower of the West (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3
Shiro Kaotsuki no Higashi (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
Kakita Bogu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
Kamisori sano Yoake Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
Zakyo (City) PL 3 : IR 4

Territories in the Far South East of Rokugan
Yasuki Hanko (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
Higashiyama (Village) PL 1 : IR 1

-----

My Crab Clan Provinces / Families are listed as unclaimed, though I have claimed them.

I am dropping
Kuni Areno (Kuni Wastes) PL 3 : IR 0
As well as the Scorpion City
Zakyo (City) PL 3 : IR 4

And the Crane territories:
 Aiso ni Ryokosha (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
 Kenkai Hanto (Lookout Peninsula) PL 1 : IR 0 

In order to gain
* Midaki (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Bells of the Dead (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2

And bring back Hida Sonoru (male Sam 14) as my main PC 

(Way of the Samurai has updated Toritaka Tatsune into a 28th-level NPC!  Holy nitz!)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 17, 2002)

Well if thats the situation then I'll let Serpenteye have the Kintani province. If he's got something he can give me of equal value in exchange that'd be even better.

Xeriar: I'm happy to make that trade you offered , I have very little knowledge of the Rokugan world so I'm just trying to get a majority of the Crane clan so I can use that.

If these are unclaimed I'll take them:

* Shinden Asahina (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
* Jukami (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Yama ue na ho ni Umi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Oni Mura (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Bunyo sana Asahina (Fields of the Morning Sun) PL 1 : IR 0 
* Daidoji Training Grounds (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
* Heigen no Doji (Doji Family Plains) PL 1 : IR 0 
* Kyuden Doji (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4
* Shiro sano Kakita (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
* Shiro Daidoji (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5

Is there a map that I can orientate myself with?


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 17, 2002)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *Well if thats the situation then I'll let Serpenteye have the Kintani province. If he's got something he can give me of equal value in exchange that'd be even better.
> 
> Xeriar: I'm happy to make that trade you offered , I have very little knowledge of the Rokugan world so I'm just trying to get a majority of the Crane clan so I can use that.*




No problem.  Hopefully this can lead to an understanding between the Crab and the Crane. 



> If these are unclaimed I'll take them:
> 
> * Shinden Asahina (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
> * Jukami (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
> ...




Further Crane territories:

Far Southwest:

 Aiso ni Ryokosha (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
 Kenkai Hanto (Lookout Peninsula) PL 1 : IR 0 
(I'll be dropping these, just need to pick an NPC or something 

Far Southeast:
* Mura Sabishi (City) PL 3 : IR 4
* Okami (City) PL 3 : IR 4
* Umoeru (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Yama ue na ho ni Umi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1

Southeast:
 Aketsu (Town) PL 2 : IR 3 (Claimed, don't know by whom or why)
* Benten Seido (Not listed?)
* Maigo no Musume Wan (Lost Daughter Bay) PL 1 : IR 0 
* Mizen (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
* Musume (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Samui Kaze (City) PL 3 : IR 4
* Kawa na Zatu Shudoshi (River of the Blind Monk) PL 1 : IR 0 

East:
* Heigen Osari (Plains of the Crane Clan) PL 3 : IR 0 
* Kita Chushin (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Kosaten Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
* Shiro sano Kakita (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5

There are also the Imperial lands, but some silly people have claimed them :-/



> *
> Is there a map that I can orientate myself with? *




Currently, only the maps from the 2nd Edition L5R RPG and Rokugan books make any sense.  The map in OA was drawn on crack, and previous maps were skewed / a little silly (And are only really fvalid before the Clan War).

I believe some of the older rokugan  IR threads have some maps...

Anyway, without Kintani province, this all adds up to 141 I believe, for total Crane power available.  If for some reason that becomes insufficient you can certainly claim a lot of Imperial stuff.  Or the Sea of the Sun God (heh).


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 17, 2002)

Everything that I claimed is marked as claimed. 

Some things I would like to adress:



> Shiba Temuro (Male Sam5/Shiba Protector5) PL 1 - Isaka Akahita's yojimbo



This should be Isa*w*a Akahita's yojimbo - my mistake  .



> Isawa's Helm (+3/+3) Character Bonus



Could you change this to a (+0/+6) Character Bonus? I think that it would fit the powers of the Helm better.



> The Elemental Legions (Tsunami Legion, Firestorm Legion, Hurricane Initiates and Avalance Guard). Daimyo: Isawa Akahita (Male Shu7/Void Disciple7) PL 4 : IR 5



Am I right in assuming that the Elemental Legions dropped in PL because you split of Isawa Akahita's PL from them?



> Yabanjin Mura (Village) PL 1 : IR 1



While this is the way it is written in the OA book, I seem to recall that the proper spelling should be Yobanjin Mura. I could be wrong, though.

Now I have to worry about another PL and an ancestor feat. Could take some time, but will certainly come today.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 17, 2002)

*Festy/James*

I got 2 IMO very usefull and good maps. THe one is good for names and general location and city/palace/castle info and the other for the provinces and territories~~ Hope you find them usefull.

http://www.kolumbus.fi/ksaarto/map/Map.html

http://www.westnet.com.au/mdewar/knklargemap.html

I suggest putting them in your favorites, comes inhandy like last IR =]


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 17, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Am I right in assuming that the Elemental Legions dropped in PL because you split of Isawa Akahita's PL from them?*




No, it's creamsteak way to assign PL to factions/families/troops. Their general is level 14 so they get PL 4 : IR 5. In order to get them to PL 5 (and IR 8), You should have a general level 15, but then it should cost 2 PL instead of one which is the max for NPC. I dunno what happens if he levels up, though.



> *While this is the way it is written in the OA book, I seem to recall that the proper spelling should be Yobanjin Mura. I could be wrong, though.*




No, you're right. It's the name of the barbarian tribe that lives to the north of Rokugan.

Festy, these are your towns on the second map:
[CN 1: Toshi Ranbo wo Shien S-h-i-t-e Reigisaho (Violence Behind Courtliness City)]
CN 2: Shiro sano Kakita (The Dueling School of the Crane Clan)
CN 3: Kosaten Shiro (Crossroads Castle)
CN 4: Shiro Daidoji (Son of the Crane Castle)
CN 5: Yu-f-u-k-u and Heigen Toshi (Prosperous Plains City)
CN 6: Kyuden Doji (Crane Clan Palace)
CN 7: Musume Mura (Daughter Village)
CN 8: Benten Seido
CN 9: Samui Kaze Toshi (Cold Wind City)
CN 10: Aketsu
CN 11: Umoeru Mura
CN 12: Ookami Toshi (Wolf City)
CN 13: Mura Sabishii Toshi (Lonely Shore City)
CN 14: Daidoji Training Grounds
CN 15: Oni Mura (Demon Village)
CN 16: Yama ue no ho ni Umi Mura (Wall Above the Ocean Village)
CN 17: Jukami Mura
CN 18: Shinden Asahina (Temple of the Morning Sun)
CN 19: Aiso ni Riokosha Mura (Friendly Traveler Village)


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 17, 2002)

Hmm, I'm not too sure what to make with my ancestral feats/clan prestige classes (If it will be allowed).

The possible feats would be:

Discipline - +2 on Concentration and +1 to Will saves.

Great Diplomat - +2 on Diplomacy and +2 on Leadership score (if applicable).

Keen Intellect (Actually an Agasha, and thus Dragon, feat) - +1 on Itelligence checks, and +1 on Knowledge, Scry and Search.

Oni's Bane - +3 to caster level checks to beat Outsider SR, -2 on Diplomacy.

Scholar of Nature - +2 on Alchemy and Heal.

Spellcaster Support - Can Aid Another spellcaster to add +2 to the save DC of his spell.

Immortal Spirit (from Rokugan) - +1 on Sense Motive, reduced requirements for Henshin Mystic PrC.


For prestige classes, I would have the following possibilities:

Henshin Mystic - Monk PrC, mostly getting abilities related to protection and fire.

Void Disciple - Can "Scry" by extending his senses outwards, with the possibility to detect magic, taint, lies and thoughts at higher levels, but cannt extend his senses into the Shadowlands.

Shiba Protector - Samura protecting and aiding Shugenja, gaining some protection against magic.

Elemental Guardsmen - Battle-shugenja, whose spells get harder to resist.


I guess, if prestige classes can be used as the basis for clan benefits, I'd choose the Void Disciple. I not, I'll see which feat would fit best.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 17, 2002)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *
> 
> No, it's creamsteak way to assign PL to factions/families/troops. Their general is level 14 so they get PL 4 : IR 5. In order to get them to PL 5 (and IR 8), You should have a general level 15, but then it should cost 2 PL instead of one which is the max for NPC. I dunno what happens if he levels up, though.
> *




I think I see it now. I don't think that the Elemental Legions will get stronger in-game if he levels up, though.


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 17, 2002)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> *Hmm, I'm not too sure what to make with my ancestral feats/clan prestige classes (If it will be allowed).*





Well, I'v got a few suggestions for what the ancestral feats could do, if you don't mind.  



> *
> The possible feats would be:
> 
> Discipline - +2 on Concentration and +1 to Will saves.
> *





A simple +1 or +2 Defense to all Shugenja NPCs, perhaps.  With armies that have more than half of their power level reliant on Shugenja, perhaps a +1 defense there as well.




> *
> Great Diplomat - +2 on Diplomacy and +2 on Leadership score (if applicable).
> *





I'd say this would be more of a DM decision on affecting NPCs with greater effect, like my chosen Ancestral Feat.  However, your feat is slightly different, and I could see a +1 bonus to defense or offense for any army that contains a high level NPC/PC in command if you took this feat.



> *
> Keen Intellect (Actually an Agasha, and thus Dragon, feat) - +1 on Itelligence checks, and +1 on Knowledge, Scry and Search.
> *





Actually, it's accessible to both the Dragon and the Phoenix.  I considered this feat myself.  I'd say it would give you a bonus to all of the following:  Spying on other clans, learning ancient knowledge about artifacts, (like how to destroy them), and giving any army/world effecting spells you cast a bonus.  

Or you could simply give a +1 or +2 to attack to all Shugenja or armies that contain more than half of their PL in Shugenja units.



> *
> Oni's Bane - +3 to caster level checks to beat Outsider SR, -2 on Diplomacy.
> *





Hmmm.  Well, I have no idea what the outsiders are in Rokugan.  I would suppose this would give you an attack bonus against them.  I'd say with a -2 to Diplomacy your Clan would have a harder time dealing with NPC factions and forging alliances, however.  



> *
> Scholar of Nature - +2 on Alchemy and Heal.
> *





I'd say this should give you either the Biology research IR starting feat for free, or a flat +5% on the Biology research advancement tables.  In other words, with this feat, you could have a 25% resistance to magical diseases if you had the 10th level of Biology advanced, and a +5% on the rest as well.  




> *
> Spellcaster Support - Can Aid Another spellcaster to add +2 to the save DC of his spell.
> *





I'd say this would give you a bonus in power level or attack whenever two or more Shugenja are working together within a group.  




> *
> Immortal Spirit (from Rokugan) - +1 on Sense Motive, reduced requirements for Henshin Mystic PrC.
> *





Easier time figuring out if NPC or even PC factions are trying to trick you, easier time finding out information, and perhaps a bonus to PL for any Monk, assuming the Henshin Mystic PrC is more powerful than a regular Monk like most PrCs.  

In other words, if you had a PL 3 Monk NPC/PC, you would gain, let's say, a .5 multiplier to the Monks PL, effectively raising them to 4.5 PL.  I suggest that be rounded down.  

Anyway, those are just a few ideas I had.  Creamsteak is of course the final decider of such issues, I just thought I'd throw out a few ways of giving bonuses through those feats.  Hope you liked them.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 17, 2002)

It seems that I must keep stressing that a +1/+0 or +0/+1 already is a formidable bonus and does REALLY much more.

You all (Avariel in specifique) seems to miss the % change that is involved with +x/+x modification. A +1/+1 is HUGE in change, in the 3rd real IR at the end we had +5/+4 and that was after half a year of playing and at the start Gnomes +2/+1 armies were kicking but. Small +x/+x changes like +1/+0 have huge effects but alot seem to miss that.


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 17, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *It seems that I must keep stressing that a +1/+0 or +0/+1 already is a formidable bonus and does REALLY much more.
> 
> You all (Avariel in specifique) seems to miss the % change that is involved with +x/+x modification. A +1/+1 is HUGE in change, in the 3rd real IR at the end we had +5/+4 and that was after half a year of playing and at the start Gnomes +2/+1 armies were kicking but. Small +x/+x changes like +1/+0 have huge effects but alot seem to miss that. *




Not that I don't believe you, but having never seen an IR, what is rolled for these things?  No one has ever mentioned what is actuallly rolled.


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 17, 2002)

> Festy, these are your towns on the second map:
> [CN 1: Toshi Ranbo wo Shien S-h-i-t-e Reigisaho (Violence Behind Courtliness City)]




In Kintani province.  It's been sacked once, already :-/


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 17, 2002)

A D6 is rolled and it has been mensioned when Kal asked how a battle would go.


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 17, 2002)

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *A D6 is rolled and it has been mensioned when Kal asked how a battle would go. *




Doh!  Sorry.


----------



## Serpenteye (Jul 17, 2002)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *Well if thats the situation then I'll let Serpenteye have the Kintani province. If he's got something he can give me of equal value in exchange that'd be even better.
> *




Thanks Festy.  I don't really know what to offer you, you lost no power because of this (your maximum allowed PL is the same) and you improved your strategical position. The Crane are a terribly spread out clan and hard enough to defend even without Kintani. Did you have something specific in mind?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 17, 2002)

> The Crane are a terribly spread out clan and hard enough to defend even without Kintani.




So why do you think he would need to defend himself from his neighbours?

Watch out Festy he's already expressing his intent to go to war


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 17, 2002)

> The Crane are a terribly spread out clan and hard enough to defend even without Kintani.




So why do you think he would need to defend himself from his neighbours?

Watch out Festy he's already expressing his intent to go to war


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 17, 2002)

Creating New Toys,
The Industrial Revolution has its basis on improving your economy, technology, and efficiency through your Industrial Rating. Because this IR rating takes precedence over everything but your current Power Level, the focus of the game will lean towards developing the most civilized and efficient nation. However, efficiency is no match for the power of an artifact or an epic level spell.

But how does a nation afford such insanely high level spells? The highest-level characters are only in the 20’s. The wealthiest clans have most of their money invested in more immediate gains. Training and Equipment are what gives each power its PL. Training, which is a form of experience points, and Equipment can be converted to gold.

That is why I have worked up a really simple system for crafting an epic magic and items. The basis of the game allows for a few mild artifacts like the clan-swords to exist, but there is still expansion. That expansion is costly, and this rule should explain how to do it.



Creating Epic Level Spells,

The IR assumes that you have the ability to cast 9th level magic, and maybe a few casters who can make meta-magic 10th or 11th level spells. These spells are drowned out by the power, and creation, of epic spells.

To create an Epic Level spell, you need an IR score. The higher your IR score, the better your chances of getting a spell quickly. Every Turn, when you send in your template, you should include any notes on where your PL generated from your IR score is being spent. If you don’t designate where it is going specifically, I will handle your generated PL normally by adding PL generated to the region it was generated in.

First, describe your epic spell to the best of your ability. If you have an ELH, I recommend you use the tables inside that book in order to provide me with quick, accurate, and good information. Designate that you are spending PL gained from IR on some, or all of your powers as specifically as possible. 

At the end of the turn, if none of the territories that were generating IR were damaged, you should get your expected results. However many points of gold and experience you spent on your epic level spell will be noted, however no players will know anything about it without successfully spying on your power.

Once you have met all the pre-requisites to acquiring your ELS, you can cast that spell any time that you meet the requirements listed for it. Mitigating factors are allowed, but things like experience lost when casting the spell will apply directly to IR terms. You are allowed to cast the once for every 10 levels of your PC, per turn. The spell will be more dramatic than a mere 300d6 damage from Vengeance of God, you will likely obliterate entire forces with some of the higher level epic spells.

However, one side note –worthy of mention: is that the spell craft check applies. The spell craft DC is translated into the % failure for the spell. If your spell fails, you burn that attempt. Your PC’s level is subtracted from the spell-craft level, and as you may be able to tell, only PC’s are allowed to handle Epic Spells. In other words, if your level 30, and the DC is 75 (75% chance to fail) you only have a 45% chance to fail.



Example of Creating an Epic Spell, (might confuse you without an ELH, but you should be able to coast through)

Assume Sollir has 300 IR points, spread out over different territories. Assume he is creating the Epic Spell, Eclipse. Assume he normally would gain 200 PL per turn, but he decides to only gain 100 PL this turn, and turn 100 PL into gold and xp for creating a spell.

1 PL = 50 xp + 1000 gp
100 PL = 5000 xp + 100000 gp

If the turn is stagnant for Sollir, he will have 5,000/15,200 xp and 100,000/378,000 gp. His 8 days will of course be met by the end of a turn.

Next turn he increases at the same rate, and the turn after that he continues.

In 3 turns he has 15,000/15,200 xp and 300,000/378,000 gp.

In his fourth turn, he tries to skim off the top and reduces his expenditure to 78 gained PL.

In 4 turns he has completed his Epic Spell. For IR terms, I will multiply his radius x200 to make the spell truly significant. Now, wherever Daigotsu is, he has a 1000 Mile Solar Eclipse. His armies run about completely free from the Sun when near their leader. Darkness looms over the world, 4 turns of work had to be dedicated, however. Maybe if he worked faster he would have had it earlier. Maybe if he worked faster, someone would have attacked him out of nowhere, and defeated his plan.



Creating an Epic Artifact

In IR terms, Artifacts made before the start of the game will be considered +6 and cost 10 starting PL points (a significant, but efficient, loss; in my opinion). 

To create an Epic Artifact, you use the same rules as applied to Epic Spells, but with some minor modifications to costs. Basically, +x/+x for attack and defense cost different amounts, based on my synopsis of the ELH. Also, for artifacts, I am allowing cumulative efforts. If the three shadowlands powers, or five clans, or whatever; if you agree to work together on one artifact, I am allowing it. Even if it is a +3 Army artifact, that will affect all three player’s armies if they are involved in the exact same battle (radius for artifact with an Army Bonus is 100 miles x Bonus). We are also assuming all artifacts take at least one full year to create.

Remember 1 PL gained from IR = 1,000 gold



To create a +Defense Weapon or Armor, the costs are tabled below.

Character Bonus
Bonus = cost (PL turned to gold)
+1 = 1,000 gold (1 PL)
+2 = 4,000 gold (4 PL)
+3 = 9,000 gold (9 PL)
+4 = 16,000 gold (16 PL)
+5 = 25,000 gold (25 PL)
+6 = 360,000 gold (360 PL)
+7 = 490,000 gold (490 PL)
+8 = 640,000 gold (640 PL)
+9 = 810,000 gold (810 PL)
+10 = 1,000,000 gold (1,000 PL)
+11 = 1,210,000 gold (1,210 PL)
+12 = 1,440,000 gold (1,440 PL)
+13 = 1,690,000 gold (1,690 PL)
+14 = 1,960,000 gold (1,960 PL)
+15 = 2,250,000 gold (2,250 PL)
*The List continues, but I’m bored

Army Bonus
Bonus – cost (PL turned to gold)
+1 = 1,210,000 gold (1,210 PL)
+2 = 1,440,000 gold (1,440 PL)
+3 = 1,690,000 gold (1,690 PL)
+4 = 1,960,000 gold (1,960 PL)
+5 = 2,250,000 gold (2,250 PL)
*The List continues, but I’m bored



To create a +Attack Weapon or Armor, the costs are tabled below.

Character Bonus
Bonus – Cost (PL turned to Gold)
+1 – 2,000 (1 PL)
+2 – 8,000 (8 PL)
+3 – 18,000 (18 PL)
+4 – 32,000 (32 PL)
+5 – 50,000 (50 PL)
+6 – 720,000 (720 PL)
+7 – 980,000 (980 PL)
+8 – 1,280,000 (1280 PL)
+9 – 1,620,000 (1620 PL)
+10 – 2,000,000 (2000 PL)
*The List continues, but I’m bored

Army Bonus
Bonus – Cost (PL turned to gold)
+1 – 2,420,000 (2420 PL)
+2 – 2,880,000 (2880 PL)
+3 – 3,380,000 (3380 PL)
+4 – 3,920,000 (3920 PL)
+5 – 4,500,000 (4500 PL)
*The List continues, but I’m bored

Note: No +Army Artifacts can be bought with PL sacrifices from your Cap. You can see why in my system. I do believe that only one has been claimed, and that was recently, since Avarial dropped his original one. You can make anything with up to +6 total, as a character bonus by dropping 10 from your PL cap.

Oh, and don’t forget that you can buy character bonus items for regular units, but you must buy one item for each PL of units. So in other words, you can pay 3 PL to get a +1/+1 added to a single PL of regulars.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 18, 2002)

The only problem I forsee is that the Shadowlands basically has no starting IR, giving them a little disadvantage when it comes to epic spells or artifacts, although only a few epic shadowlands items were forged throughout its history.  

Also, perhaps a bonus/discount for researching epic spells to the Phoenix?

Edit-ACK!  Perhaps its because the boards are crawling...but...we lost our avatars...


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 18, 2002)

I'm going to have to say that since there are 3 shadowlands players, and all thier PL caps should get filled up, I think it is a non-issue that you have such a low IR. The only one that might not be sided with you is Tarrasque, who hasn't been to vocal yet.

Of course your 100 PL artifact could be something important already, but you need to tell me something about it so I can figure that out... wanna-these-days...


Oh, and I'm not updating the lists for a while. I'm bored of it. Just bored. I'll do it again when my "move" is over, but for now... bored.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 18, 2002)

I already emailed you the 'beta' version of my item that I wanted before I saw these rules, its a little overpowered methinks, tell me which abilities I could prolly keep tho (in email, of course).

Also, I may have missed this on the PL Chart, but what PL would the Kolat Agents and the temple that they have would be?


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 18, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Also, I may have missed this on the PL Chart, but what PL would the Kolat Agents and the temple that they have would be?  *



The Hidden Temple, which is beside the Hidden Dojo in the Hidden Village.  And some people will think I'm kidding...


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 18, 2002)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> *
> The Hidden Temple, which is beside the Hidden Dojo in the Hidden Village.  And some people will think I'm kidding... *




Lol, it's a village of about 200 or so people utterly loyal to the Kolat...

It's not the village, temple or dojo that are so important, but the Oni's Eye, a massive crystal sphere some six feet in diameter.

Through it, one can scry anywhere, on anyone, wards be damned.  It cannot be used indefinately, so the masters must ration its use.  The Phoenix Ishiken may, possibly, have a spell that would hide them from the eye, but if this is true they would not know it.

The eye also sheds 'tears'.  These tears allow the user of the eye to scry on and communicate (two-way, but must be initiated by a user of the Eye) with the holder of a tear.  The tears in no way can be traced back to the eye.

The Oni's Eye is perhaps the only contender for a 100 PL artifact (with Isawa's Last Wish).  It is in the Hidden Temple, of course,  The village as a whole is perhaps PL 1: IR 1, with the stipulation that if you start raising either your IR or PL you have a chance of being uncovered (90% chance it's the Phoenix).  So, don't 

---

For the Kolat as a whole, you would have to buy each master as a seperate 'army', and then the masters themselves, I would imagine.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 18, 2002)

I can't afford all of them yet, but as an advance claim

I claim all 10 Kolat Masters (NPCs, 2 PL each, 20 PL total, ? race, ? class+10 levels of Kolat Agent)

and the Hidden Temple next to the Hidden Dojo in the Hidden Village, PL 1 IR 1

And reserve the Oni's Eye...as my major artifact for 100 PL depending on how my other artifact does...


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 18, 2002)

Notice:

I've decided to change my PC and my style of play.  I don't think simply observing until attacked will be effective given the kind of game this is.  I am keeping my former PC as the simple Dragon Clan Champion now.

I am also claiming four artifacts.  This should save Creamsteak some work, as I previously claimed three artifacts and thirty PL would've had to have been taken away from various groups with my previous set-up.  I am now at a total of 110 PL since I am claiming 40 PL of Artifacts.  A total of 10 PL goes to the lottery because of this decision.  I will be deciding what to drop momentarily.  

My new PC is:

*



			Kaltaron The Great.  (Gaijin).  Ranger level 20.  Wields two Sai against most opponents, uses a Staff against Undead, and carries a number of Daggers to use for ranged attacks.

Kaltarons Sais, Staff and Daggers are all Artifacts.

D&D Statistics:  The Sais Of Sky And Earth:  +6 Keen, Ghost Touch, Acid Blast, Lightning Blast Sais.  

The Staff Of Final Death:  +6 Greater Disruption (DC 25) Final Death Staff. (Custom Enchantment, Final Death.  Undead slain by a weapon with the Final Death enchantment are destroyed forever, and cannot come back through any means.) 

The Daggers Of Endless Pain:  +6, Returning, Keen, Piercing, Triple Throwing Daggers.

IR Statistics:  

Sais Of The Sky And Earth:

Both Sais give +4/+2 bonus to Attack/Defense for Kaltaron, totaling +8/+4.

The Staff Of Final Death:

The Staff gives a +3/+3 bonus to Attack/Defense for Kaltaron.  

The Daggers Of Endless Pain:  

The Daggers give a +4/+2 bonus to Attack/Defense.

The total bonus to Kaltarons Attack and Defense through these artifacts is +15/+9.
		
Click to expand...


*


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 18, 2002)

Here is my new list of claims with my new Power Level of 110:

*



			Player Character:

Kaltaron The Great, Ranger 20.

Artifacts:  The Sais Of Sky And Earth, The Staff Of Final Death, The Daggers Of Endless Pain.
		
Click to expand...


**




Clan Familes And Shadowlands Groups:

Togashi (Inkyo/'Tattooed Monk-ise zumi'/Honor 2) Daimyo: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5) PL 10 : IR 28 
Hitomi (Monk/'Tattooed Monk-kikage zumi'/Honor 1) Daimyo: Hitomi Kagetora (Male Sam 9/Monk 10) PL 9 : IR 23 
Kitsuki (Samurai/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kitsuki Mizuochi (Male Sam 13) PL 3 : IR 3 
Mirumoto (Samurai/Dragon Swordmaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Miromoto Uso (Male Sam 9/Swordmaster 8) PL 7 : IR 14 
Tamori (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tamori Shaitung (Female Shu 16) PL 6 : IR 11 
Gakuon Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Yamastuke Province PL 5 : IR 1 



NPCs: 


Togashi Hoshi, Dragon Clan Champion, Male Unique Half-Dragon Samurai 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5.

Togashi Sakai: Male, Samurai 19, PL 2.  +4 Jade Strike Katana, +3 Jade Armor.  (+1 Attack, +1 Defense Item.)

Togashi Irashi: Male, Rogue 7/Shadow Scout 7, PL 1.

Kitsuki Oranochi: Male, Rogue / Ninja Spy 7, PL 1.



Territories In The Northeast Of Rokugan

Kyuden Hitomi (Palace) PL 6 : IR 4 
Shiro Tamori (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 
Shiro Kitsuki (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 
Heibeisu (City) PL 3 : IR 4 
Heigen Ryo Kokoro (Dragon Heart Plain) PL 3 : IR 0 
Shiro sano Chujitsuna Shinpo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 
Nemui Kaminari Yama (Sleeping Thunder Mountain) PL 3 : IR 0 
Hinanbasho sano Mitsu Shimai (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2 
Kyodai na Taiyo (The Great Fall) PL 1 : IR 0 
Shiro Chuda (Ruins) PL 3 : IR 1 
Shiro sano Chujitsuna Shinpo (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 
Shiro Mirumoto (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5 


Click to expand...


*

Those are my total territories, NPCs, Clans/Groups, and items.  I'll explain why I have all of these and why I don't have all the provinces in my character history.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 18, 2002)

Hi, all! 



> Well, I'v got a few suggestions for what the ancestral feats could do, if you don't mind.



I certainly don't mind, but I wasn't really looking for in-game effects, but for a nice feat to take. Your input looks good, though. 
One problem is that it would be hard to decide which armies' PL would consist of more than half of shugenja - except for the Elemental Legions.



> Actually, it's accessible to both the Dragon and the Phoenix. I considered this feat myself.



Yes, it is accesible for both, but the ancestor described is Agasha, who founded the original Dragon shugenja school. The only reason that it is listed as a Phoenix feat is the fact that the Agasha defected from the Dragon clan to the Phoenix clan during the rule of Miromoto Hitomi.



> Hmmm. Well, I have no idea what the outsiders are in Rokugan.



Many Shadowlands creatures, most notably many oni, are outsiders. Of course, there are also aberrations, oozes, monstrous humanoids, etc... among the Shadowlands monsters - even a fey! (Though few would say that the Great Sea Spider has somehing fey-like )





> It seems that I must keep stressing that a +1/+0 or +0/+1 already is a formidable bonus and does REALLY much more.
> You all (Avariel in specifique) seems to miss the % change that is involved with +x/+x modification. A +1/+1 is HUGE in change, in the 3rd real IR at the end we had +5/+4 and that was after half a year of playing and at the start Gnomes +2/+1 armies were kicking but. Small +x/+x changes like +1/+0 have huge effects but alot seem to miss that.



I'm not guilty! 
However, I would like to point out that AvarielAvenger's suggestions for my ancestor feats seem to be mostly in line with creamsteak's example - Power Attack - Shadowlands.


Creamsteak - The rules for magic and artifacts look good so far!  
I do think that I will have the ELH at the time the IR starts, but if not, I think I can describe my ideas well enough.
I have one problem, though - my PC, Shiba Tsukune, is a Samurai, and cannot cast spells! I would assume that, if I cast an epic spell, that the levels of Shiba Tsukue are simply used as an abstraction of the levels of the actual casters?


Also, if it is allowed, I'll use the Void Disciple prestige class as the basis of my clan's benefit.


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 18, 2002)

Knight Otu:  Indeed, I based most of the bonuses I came up with on Creamsteaks original example.  That was a flat +1/+1, so I thought that would be the general type of bonus Clans would be getting from ancestral feats.  I reduced my recommendations for your ancestral feats slightly since the Crabs ancestral feat is only useful against one group of creatures in Rokugan.

Anyway.  As I recall, you could have epic spells cast whatever class you were.  I think you actually had your followers do it.  I know that Oerthblood, for example, was created by thousands of casters working together.  So the Phoenix Clan should be one of the prime clans for casting epic spells, given the number and power of their Shugenja.


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 18, 2002)

Knight Otu:  Also, my recommendation for an Ancestral Feat bonus would be to choose whichever you think fits how your PC will lead the Phoenix Clan the best.  

If you think your PC is going to work on getting the Clan to work better together, take the Spellcaster Support Ancestral Feat.  If you think your PC is going to try to take the Phoenix Clan to the head of the Clans and become the leading Clan of the Empire, take the Great Diplomat Ancestral Feat.

And so on.  The Ancestral Feat of your Clan should be based on how your PC will be leading them, in my opinion.  If none of the options presented seem suitable, why not come up with a custom feat?  I'm sure Creamsteak wouldn't mind.  After all, doubtlessly our own PCs will have just as great an effect on our Clans as those great leaders who came before us.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 18, 2002)

My whole goal as moderator was to drop as many rules as possible, for the sake of clarity of play. I have tried to provide everyone with enough control, that they can easily formulate a strategy. One player will try and build up his IR so he can get the most PL. Another will build up IR, but will try to manufacture goods  to trade for money for an artifact. Yet another will silently construct the most devestating magic. One last one will focus on his NPCs and PC instead of his army, trying to rely on speed and short strikes to win.

I, as a player, would be the guy with 20 NPC's, a PC, +1/+1 or +2/+2 artifacts on all NPC's, and a +6/+6 total on my PC. I would target clans with lots of artifacts and aim to snipe out leaders, take thier prized possessions, and retreat to my fortress.

I would hide artifacts, and trade them to players for valuable items. I wouldn't plan on winning the IR, but I would be a survivor. I would buddy up with whoever is most convenient, and focus on never having any permanent attachments to them.

That is how I would play this IR. The rules I have given you all to look at allow you to do this.

But, I would also have traps, incredibly dense traps. Unavoidable by anything less than uncanny luck. I would never be where I tell the players I am. I would never let anyone but the moderator know where I stashed your artifacts I stole.

These are things I am not writing rules for. I will give you all the instruments to fight the numbers war. I will give you some basic commands on how to handle things. I won't tell you how to strategise, how to out-wise your enemies and win victory from the hands of defeat. I know everyone here knows how to do these things, and I know that everyone here is going to surprise me.

I just felt that I should post this. This IR is slowly becoming rules intensive, but I want you all to know that the only time I'm going to care about rules is in the most basic sense. I won't tell you that you cannot try something. I will tell you when something doesn't work, but you can always try. 

The gods are PL 20, +20/+20. You could try to kill them. I won't stop you. YOu will need a minimum of 40 PL to kill  a god. Your chances? With normal units your chances are slim. 1/6 to the fourtieth power. 20 attacks would get deflected automatically. You would have to hit with 20 more. Your chances improve if you have artifacts, or some kind of idea. The rules, the combat rules, would kill you. But what is to stop you from outsmarting the gods?

Eh... it's just a rant, but I want you all to understand that the rules are only there to give you a tool. To give you a grasp, but not the weapons. The weapons are "up here" (points at his head), all the rules are is the space between your palm and the hilt of your sword. If you simply Min/Max in this game... you are so screwed. You are incredibly screwed. You are going to be obliterated. But, if you are clever, even if you don't know the rules at all, you will still win.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 18, 2002)

Good idea Avarial... for those of you that want to, you could create a new feat based on your PC (if they are custom).

But remember, I'm not necessarily using anyone's Ideas. I'm just going to consider them. I need more time yet, to develop exactly what adds flavor to the game. For instance, If I gave the Crane a Flat +2/+2 bonus to all thier NPCs and PC, because they are "better duelers" I think that the only flavor you would get is that Crane NPCs are better. So I'm still thinking, and I need more time. I might not have your unique bonus/disadvantage type stuff till the day before turn 0. I also won't be updating the lists till my trip is done. When I do get back, I'm considering setting the PL cap again... at like 150 instead of 130.


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 18, 2002)

Ok, I have to ask.  Who are these 'Gods' you are talking about?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 18, 2002)

Your the expert. I thought there was a Lord Sun and Lady Moon (or maybe I just gender crossed them?). If that's not true, than ignore that part and consider it for something else.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 18, 2002)

I think Lord Sun and Lady Moon would be a bit stronger than that.

The Dragons, or the Seven Fortunes, maybe?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 18, 2002)

Eh, all I know is that I was just siting an example of a nearly impossible task.

40 PL at +5 could kill the stats I listed above... racking up an incredible cost to fight against.

80 PL at +2 would have about a 50% chance of pulling it off.

240 PL at +0/+0 would have about a 25% chance of pulling it off.

I was just thinking about the odds of killing 20 regenerative PL with normal units... it's almost impossible without artifacts of really high value. Also, you would want some epic level spells just in case they had them (likely if we were talking about a higher level dragon or a god).

Just siting examples... Another example of a difficult fight would be trying to kill PL 10 +10/+10 creatures that a player can summon 3/turn of... that would be possible as an epic spell, though I think the DC would be around 300 or so...


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 18, 2002)

I'm still considering playing either the Imperials (including possibly the four winds) or the Nagas... so don't forget I could still unload some wrath on the world. Though I tend to always be a good guy. Damn Paladin genes!


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 18, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Your the expert. I thought there was a Lord Sun and Lady Moon (or maybe I just gender crossed them?). If that's not true, than ignore that part and consider it for something else. *



Probably more semantics than anything.  There are three Gods-Whose-Names-Cannot-Be-Spoken.  They are so distant from this, they can be ignored as well as not named.  They created Lady Sun and Lord Moon.  Things went downhill from there and recently Rokugan ended up with Lady Moon and Lord Sun, Hitomi and Yakamo to their friends.  They are the strongest of the thousand fortunes.  As with all fortunes, they are revered but not really worshipped with any expectation they'll even notice.  It's a show of respect.

Aside from being pointless to kill them, since no one would benefit from it and everyone would suffer, Shadowlands and Rokugani alike. And neither they nor the seven great dragons really get involved in Rokugani affairs.  Lord Moon was killed because he was trying to destroy the world, and this left himself vulnerable.  Unless you rule someone has decided to try something, they are pretty much untouchable.  Epic level spells..eh..maybe..but all spells in Rokugan come from the spirits.  Epic level spells would be coming from the dragons, the Sun or Moon.

So, why even stat them, let alone with stats as low as 20 PL.


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 18, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *I'm still considering playing either the Imperials (including possibly the four winds) or the Nagas... so don't forget I could still unload some wrath on the world. Though I tend to always be a good guy. Damn Paladin genes! *



The Naga can be quite fun.  The Four Winds..scary.  the imperial familes are good npc material since they'd just be trying to keep everything in order.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 18, 2002)

Just set the 20 PL with +20/+20 to the side then. Of course, don't disrespect the fact that that would be one hell of a formidable opponent.

To arm 40 Normal units with +5/+5 weapons costs 2000 PL from IR. That's quite a bit more than I think any power is going to manage unless this IR gets past turn 10 or something like that. Hell, it could run as long as some story-hours do, if the balanceing and role-playing are right.

The cheapest route would be to get a +2/+2 weapon for a PC and increase his PL to 40... but that still is going to be a pain in the ass to do.

20 PL at +20/+20 is almost impossible for less than 320 PL, because odds are that every turn they fail, the gods take 20 more PL out of the armies total. Not to mention that if someone attacked the gods, next thing you know every player in the IR would join the gods side in the second or third round of combat.

So 20 PL at +20/20 is approximately a level 105 character, with a 12 million gold weapon (about 12,000 PL from IR).If the gods are too much strongerthan that... wow. Not to mention that they could skip thier attacks to cast an epic Dragon summoning spell (Spellcraft DC of 205 because they automatically get the best result on a roll)  I could see them having slightly more character levels, in the region of 150 (PL 29) but going beyond that breaks the power level I'm aiming the IR for. Even the gods can be killed, if someone can manage it.

Also, I'm allowing Epic spells because they take so damn much to use, but the results are so interesting. Of course, thier source of power could always get shut off, like a valve, but that's up to the source.

If the Pheonix decided to cast a spell that turned all the crab fortresses to muc (transmutation seed) it would take forever in order to build up the resources to do it. They are perfectly aloud to do it. I think it is reasonable for the scope of this IR.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 18, 2002)

Black Omega, you still have a license to play any power you choose. You could play the Naga, or the Four Winds, or the Celestial Court of the Dragons...

I wouldn't want other players controlling them, but you have the license to choose. Your a good player, but you also like this campaign setting the way it is more than anyone else. Personally, if I was JUST a player, my plans would change the world five or six phases into another reality. '

I'm not a gud righter, and I don't know anything about row-coo-gan, but you do. Making you a very good person for me to have in the game. 

Of course, for the exact opposite reasons I want MR Draco and Anabster to join in this game... so it's a toss up.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 18, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *
> If the Pheonix decided to cast a spell that turned all the crab fortresses to muc (transmutation seed) it would take forever in order to build up the resources to do it. They are perfectly aloud to do it. I think it is reasonable for the scope of this IR. *



Agh, my evil plans have been revealed!    
No, just a joke! The Crab are the Empire's first line of defense against the Shadowlands, no reason to turn their fortresses into mud.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 18, 2002)

Creamsteak, are you really ok with the numbers Avariel just keeps tossing up.......? If you are allowing that I, and the rest will just start tossing up huge +xx/+xx bonusses as well and you know it. You should keep +x/+x bonusses very special IMO. For one reason because you saw in Edenas IR what the HUGE effects are they implant on a battle.


----------



## Macbrea (Jul 18, 2002)

Got to looking at my holdings and noticed a couple of things aren't quite right.

I need to drop these mountains:
Seikitsu San Tama no Oi (Spine of the World Mountains) PL 10 : IR 0 
And this town
Pokau (Town) PL 2 : IR 3 


I am adding a player character of Bayushi Nori.

This should bring the new look of my list to:



> Macbrea - PL 120 + 2 Artifacts
> Player Character
> Bayushi Nori (Shugenja 20/ Honor 2) PL 3
> 
> ...




Hope that doesn't cause any real problems. 

Macbrea


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 18, 2002)

I'd like to claim these if possible:

Far Southwest:

Aiso ni Ryokosha (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
Kenkai Hanto (Lookout Peninsula) PL 1 : IR 0 

Far Southeast:
* Mura Sabishi (City) PL 3 : IR 4
* Okami (City) PL 3 : IR 4
* Umoeru (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Yama ue na ho ni Umi (Village) PL 1 : IR 1

Southeast:
Aketsu (Town) PL 2 : IR 3 
* Benten Seido (Not listed?)
* Maigo no Musume Wan (Lost Daughter Bay) PL 1 : IR 0 
* Mizen (Town) PL 2 : IR 3
* Musume (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Samui Kaze (City) PL 3 : IR 4
* Kawa na Zatu Shudoshi (River of the Blind Monk) PL 1 : IR 0 

East:
* Heigen Osari (Plains of the Crane Clan) PL 3 : IR 0 
* Kita Chushin (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Kosaten Shiro (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5
* Shiro sano Kakita (Castle) PL 7 : IR 5


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 18, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Black Omega, you still have a license to play any power you choose. You could play the Naga, or the Four Winds, or the Celestial Court of the Dragons...
> *




Hehehe, from the Way of the Dragon:

"If any player is foolish enough to attack a dragon, he will immediately find himself torn to tiny pieces, put back together, torn to tiny pieces again, put back together, torn to tiny pieces, and put back together.  This takes only one action."

"There is no limit to the number of actions a dragon may perform in a round."

This is the efffective strength of the Seven Fortunes, the Seven Dragons, and the Seven Kami.  They are on a different level altogether...

Typically, the best a normal mortal can even hope to do is slay an oracle.  You damn well better be a bad dude of the baddest magnitude, too.  These things have the power to erase your very existance - ie, no memory of you may even remain.  Not even your own parents.


----------



## Macbrea (Jul 18, 2002)

I am not sure Dragons should be quite that powerful though. They are a regular unit in clanwar.  You could walk onto the field with "The Air dragon" and in all the L5R stuff they are very powerful but not that powerful.


----------



## Macbrea (Jul 18, 2002)

Oh, i have a simple question. What is my cap suppose to be. Currently, I have been working with a 120 cap.  I keep seeing numbers like 130,150, 170ish....... Am I missing something?


Macbrea


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 18, 2002)

The current total PL cap for all players is 130.  This increases only if you win extra PL from the lottery.  The lottery is how extra PL from people selecting Artifacts is distributed.  The lottery exists so most, if not all, of the territory of Rokugan will be claimed by the time the game starts, I believe.


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 18, 2002)

Macbrea said:
			
		

> *I am not sure Dragons should be quite that powerful though. They are a regular unit in clanwar.  You could walk onto the field with "The Air dragon" and in all the L5R stuff they are very powerful but not that powerful. *




It's generally considered that it does not represent their strength, but rather what they do to alter the strands of fate.

As they were meant to do, as they have to do, because they have no choice.


----------



## Macbrea (Jul 18, 2002)

AvarielAvenger said:
			
		

> *The current total PL cap for all players is 130.  This increases only if you win extra PL from the lottery.  The lottery is how extra PL from people selecting Artifacts is distributed.  The lottery exists so most, if not all, of the territory of Rokugan will be claimed by the time the game starts, I believe. *





Ah, thank you I thought my brain was going to mush after reading through the entire thread and not quite sure why suddenly everyone was way up in power and I was way down. 


Ok, that means I am 10 points short. So,

I, Macbrea, Claim the following.  Besides my last changes. 

Crimson Legion (Samurai) General:Bayushi Tetsubo  PL 4 IR 6
Black Cabal(Samurai/heavy armor & no-daichi) General:Bayushi Mitsu   PL 6 IR 8


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 18, 2002)

TFO,

Actually, nobody has any bonus(plural) yet. Avarial doesn't have anything like that, except on his PC. PC and NPC bonus(plural) are always there, but they won't have anywhere near the affect that army bonuses have.

I only agreed that Avarial had a good idea that characters should submit a custom feat or something similar for consideration. I really havn't heard any fantastic ideas yet about how to handle the clan related variables, so I want any help I can get. However, as of right now the only +x/+x modifier I am even considering is the one for the Crab clan. And that's only against the shadowlands (to explain how 100 Pl of crabs have been holding back 300 PL of Oni for hundreds of years).

I hope that helps.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 18, 2002)

Heh I know, was reacting to his +15/+8 and his +6/+6 or something PC items. Which I find quite euhhh, you know what. And he uses their bonusses in a cumulative way as well *lol*

But any date we might be starting this game up? And I'll be submitting a little thing to you somewhere tomorrow (bed now), just a "tiny" thingy =]

THe thing I've mailed you about the 2 times, thought about it a bit and Just wanting to know if it can be done and if so what will be the PL worth of it, and I'm thinking of doing something that will put the possible use of it in your controll. You'll see tomorrow.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 19, 2002)

Well I'm confused at your post, but I guess I should expect your explanation to be fourthcoming in that email.

BTW,

I expect to start sometime in the next two weeks. I still would like to see if we can recruit any more people, but I might want to hold my breath on that.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 19, 2002)

TFO is right, I went back and looked at your post. Avarial, artifact character bonuses do not stack. You can make two artifacts, one with +6 for your PC in each category, and that would stack. Your PC bonus of +3/+3 stacks with your Artifact Bonus.  So the best you could get in this case  is +9/+9. That is until you create an Artifact of higher level.

Oh, and I'm updating the lists. PL caps have been redistributed as if we lost a player, because we are short on people. You should be able to see your new Cap now, on the lists. I also rolled a lottery of excess PL around, you can see the results in the lists.


----------



## Xeriar (Jul 19, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *
> Oh, and I'm updating the lists. PL caps have been redistributed as if we lost a player, because we are short on people. You should be able to see your new Cap now, on the lists. I also rolled a lottery of excess PL around, you can see the results in the lists. *




Shouldn't my cap have gone up at all?  I didn't get the first all-around cap increase (to 130, or 160 for me) and it didn't increase this time either...

?

Edit: Also, not all of the changes in my post are reflected in my sheet.  What's going on?


----------



## Darkwolf (Jul 19, 2002)

My cap is not listed...I should have at least 40 over what the base cap is due to several artifact lottery wins.

I also sent you two emails. Did you recieve them?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 19, 2002)

A few quick questions:

Should Togashi Hoshi and Daigotsu's PL be 4?  At the beginning of the Rokugan IR, they both had 3 PL, whereas other characters had 2 PL, however, since players can make their own characters, there are more 3 PL people, are both Togashi Hoshi and Daigotsu supposed to be 'special' characters and have 1 PL above the norm?  (Togashi would have an extra +2 or 3 ECL due to half dragon, while Daigotsu's CR is listed as 25 due to his special Lord of the Shadowlands abilities)

And, are NPCs limited in a way or can I upgrade each of the Kolat Masters to 2 PL as opposed to 1 PL?  And how does the Oni's Eye bonus to attack work, does it have to be with them when they fight or do they get the bonus while further away?

Also, any rules on using Kharma to bring back NPCs or is it limited in this game (until further research perhaps)?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 19, 2002)

I'll try and correct list mistakes. I must have screwed something up when I took notes on PL caps. The new base cap SHOULD be 150, but I think I may have put that in wrong for some players. Not to mention I could have skipped some things.

Xeriar, can you tell me what is wrong so I can fix it? If there is something really fugly with it, I might have to re-do your part of the list.

Darkwolf, your' prolly right. I never recieved any emails from you.
Creamsteak@hotmail.com

Sollir, About Togashi and Daigotsu: I think it would be allright to raise there PL. I'll set Togashi as ECL 25 and Daigotsu as ECL 25 (PL 5 each). Unless someone thinks that's not right, it should be fine. You can scry (reveal something about a target player, nation, city, or npc) 3 times per turn. The Kolat and Daigotsu always get the +3/+0 bonus from the Oni's eye. Also, the eye allows you a pretty good degree of omnipotence about people attacking you, negating any chance of a surprise attack.

Unless you know the actual levels and names of the Kolat, I'm limiting them to 1 PL each. You don't "really" need the names, but I assume that if you can find thier level, the names should show themselves as well.

I'm fine with resurecting NPC's, but you must have the body. If a player kills them and keeps (or destroys) the body... no revive.


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 19, 2002)

Ah, I did not know that about artifacts.  Very well.  I will keep both of my Sais of the Sky and Earth, and drop the Staff Of Final Death and the Daggers Of Endless Pain.

I reclaim all that which I previously dropped, which puts me back at 150 PL, with the new cap.  The only difference is I have a PL 2 NPC, Togashi Sakai, who is a Samurai 19 instead of Samurai 7/Weapon Master 7.


PS

Darkwolf, I think you lost 10 PL since I dropped one of my artifacts previously, and now only have two total left.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 19, 2002)

Arg... I'm counting PL again. I think that I need to set a flat 200 PL cap and then do another lottery. If nobody will complain I'll take about thirty minutes here to set PL caps for everyone.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 19, 2002)

Hi, creamsteak!

I just mailed you a question I'd like to have an answer for. 

Also, it seems that the things I pointed out in my post yesterday have not been corrected yet. These are just minor problems, though.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 19, 2002)

Are the Sai's one artifact, or two?


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 19, 2002)

Two.  One Sai gives +6 to Attack, the other +6 to defense.  I don't mind another lottery.  I hope I'll be as lucky as I was last time.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 19, 2002)

Knight Otu,

I can't find any post related to the lists. At least not on the last two pages. If your asking me to answer questions from your previous posts, people were right. I set the legion up as a unit based on it's npc's level, then figured out its IR based on that.


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 19, 2002)

Macbrea said:
			
		

> *I am not sure Dragons should be quite that powerful though. They are a regular unit in clanwar.  You could walk onto the field with "The Air dragon" and in all the L5R stuff they are very powerful but not that powerful. *



I'd have to dredge up Ye Olde Clanwars book to look that up, and it's at home.

The RP material treats it differently.  I'll just drop this in from the Rokugan d20 book (page 87) and CS can decide what he likes or wants to adjust.

Fortunes and Dragons:  Nothing can compare to the might of a fortune or dragon except a more powerful fortune or dragon, or the Sun or Moon.  Where the oracles are bound to act in a certain way within the Celestrial Order, these beings are not.  However, the DRagons and Fortunes are fond of mankind, and do not express their anger on a whim.  Usually.  All the terrifying power of an oracle is just a shadow of what a true dragon is capable of, a power matched by the fortunes as well.  they cannot be harmed by any means comprehensible to mortals, but that does not mean they will take a harmless affront lightly.

Sun and Moon are more powerful still.   Becoming an Oracle will turn a 1st level commoner into a 25 CR being with the power to cast spells as a 20th level shugenja, 35/+5 DR, SR: 30 and more.  Add in levels the person had before the change and it gets nastier.

Personally, the approach from past IR's of keeping the Gods distant would probably work here for the Fortunes, Seven Dragons, Sun and Moon as well.  The dragons might make their presense known through the oracles if things get bad enough, but it takes a celestrial level fiasco to really draw them in directly.

I appreciate the offer, though, playing the dragons would be a little like being Goku in DBZ.  I.  AM.  POWERRRRRR. 

The Four Wins would be a bit complex, since they are all basically plotting against each other to become emperor..  Though they do work together at times, it's true.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 19, 2002)

Actually, I posted it on wednesday . I'll just post it again, without the question regarding the Elemental Legions.

Everything that I claimed is marked as claimed. 

Some things I would like to adress:



> Shiba Temuro (Male Sam5/Shiba Protector5) PL 1 - Isaka Akahita's yojimbo



This should be Isa*w*a Akahita's yojimbo - my mistake  .



> Isawa's Helm (+3/+3) Character Bonus



Could you change this to a (+0/+6) Character Bonus? I think that it would fit the powers of the Helm better.



> Yabanjin Mura (Village) PL 1 : IR 1



While this is the way it is written in the OA book, I seem to recall that the proper spelling should be Yobanjin Mura. I could be wrong, though.

Now I have to worry about another PL and an ancestor feat. Could take some time, but will certainly come today.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 19, 2002)

Avariel Avenger (150 Base - 20 Artifacts)
Darkwolf (150 Base)
Festy_Dog (150 Base)
Kalanyr (150 Base - 20 Artifacts)
Knight Otu (150 Base - 20 Artifacts -10 Option)
Lichtenhart (150 Base)
Macbrea (150 Base - 20 Artifacts)
Serpenteye (150 Base - 10 Artifacts)
Sollir Furryfoot (150 Base - 110 Artifacts)
Tarrasque (150 Base)
The Forsaken One (150 Base)
Xeriar (150 Base)

Beginning Lottery: Everyone is assigned a number from 1-12 on a d12. I will post the results below. Everyone's new cap is set. It won't be going up from this point. Everyone should be able to do whatever they need given the new caps. I bet some people are going to have trouble filling thier caps if they win many rolls, but we will just have to wait and see.

Rolls: 12,4,2,3,8,7,6,10,10,6,2,9,6,1,8,8,4,10,3,2,11

Avarial Avenger +10
Darkwolf +30
Festy_Dog +20
Kalanyr +20
Knight Otu +10
Lichtenhart +30
Macbrea +10
Serpenteye +30
Sollir Furryfoot +10
Tarrasque +30
The Forsaken One +0 
Xeriar +10

Avariel Avenger (150 Base - 20 Artifacts +10) = 140
Darkwolf (150 Base +30) = 180
Festy_Dog (150 Base + 20) = 170
Kalanyr (150 Base - 20 Artifacts +20) = 150
Knight Otu (150 Base - 20 Artifacts +10) = 140
Lichtenhart (150 Base+30) = 180
Macbrea (150 Base - 20 Artifacts + 10) = 160
Serpenteye (150 Base - 10 Artifacts + 30) = 170
Sollir Furryfoot (150 Base - 110 Artifacts + 10) = 50
Tarrasque (150 Base + 30) = 180
The Forsaken One (150 Base + 0) = 150
Xeriar (150 Base + 10) = 160

If everyone is fine with this, this is the way it shall be.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 19, 2002)

I'm fine with everything, but I have a question:
limitations on NPCs (max 10, max 14 level) are still there?


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 19, 2002)

I'm fine with it, too, except for the little confusion I've mailed you.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 19, 2002)

NPCs are capped at PL 1. I havn't let any slide by, but if someone gives me a person from the actual world of rokugan that I can use, I'll add them, even if they are PL 2 or 3.

The logic being that a "real" person from Rokugan is someone who is used in the storyline and is alive at this point in the storyline.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 19, 2002)

There isn't "technically" a cap on NPC total.

I just want to stress that if you aren't going to role-play them, or get them involved in the story at all... I really don't want to see them.

I roleplayed ... I believe it was 6 characters in the last IR. Only one of them had a PL, that was my PC. Other than those 6, I controlled 10 NPCs that I only made a one-liner with. Those 10 NPCs shouldn't have existed, because they were nothing but PL for me.

I'm not going to set a hard rule about it, however, I will stop you if you try and claim more NPCs than territories/clans/artifacts and whatever else combined. I guarantee that.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 19, 2002)

Just a little run-down of possible (not confirmed) clan-based advantages/disadvantages:

Crab: +1/+1 against the Shadowlands
Crane: Double Attacks during surprise rounds
Dragon: -25% to artifact construction costs
Fox: +20% to spying and resisting scrying
Lion: +1 PL per territory per turn (minimum IR of 1 required)
Mantis: +1/+1 during Naval Battles
Nezumi: Immune to taint, +0/+1 against Shadowlands
Phoenix: -25% to epic spell costs
Scorpion: +20% to diplomatic subversion and spying
Unicorn: Can take a +5/-5 for 1 round each turn
Shadowlands: 10% chance to subvert defeated enemies
Bloodspeakers: +20% to diplomatic subversion and -10% to costs for creating an epic level spell

Why are these my current picks?

Crab: Duh, it's about half of many crabs life... I was also considering an advantage to fortresses or something, but I dropped it in favor of just this.

Crane: They are the masters of dueling, and are still quite courtly... I was stuck between giving NPCs advantages, and giving diplomatic subversion advantages. I dropped both when I thought of the Iaijutsu skill that allows two cuts in one strike. That sort of inspired me to give them two attacks if they ever successfully surprise someone.

Dragon: I half chose this because of Avarial's style of play he is hinting at, and I half chose it because dragons=treasure=artifacts... Both of which show a relation to this.

Fox: I'm not sure what Kal's style is, but at first I was thinking of adding PL from the plane of animals each turn. Or an advantage while fighting in that plane. Later I considered that fox's hide in dens, and yet they are still quite agile hunters. They can hide well, and they hunt well... hmmm... that's how I came up with my answer.

Lion: I was thinking immunity to fear, and similar things. Then I thoght about it, and changed it to focusing on the once huge Lion armies. Of course, it also reflects some of Serpenteyes style of play from the last IR.

Mantis: I like the Mantis Clan having the strongest Navy. I also was thinking of the mantis in a rougish light. I finally decided to lean towards the navy in the end.

Nezumi: Since no faction is all-nezumi, I thought the advantage shouldn't be too powerful. I made them quite good at what they do, but not infinitely good  at it. I focused on racial traits, but then again just immunity was kind of lame, so I added the bonus in as well.

Pheonix: Well... magic. That's the only thought I had on this matter. I also considered some of the feats and stuff, but magic is the whole primary factor.

Unicorn: I was stuck here at first, then I decided to focus on the rage instead of the horse/unicorn thing. The Rage type affect will probably end a fight in one round, however it only works once per turn. This is obviously the most combat-strong ability, so it had to have the drawbacks I listed. Basically with a -5 defense you have no chance of blocking while you rage.

Shadowlands: We discussed 5% before, but I decided they need more punch than that. 10% sounds slightly more reasonable, so I took it up. They also are immune to taint, but it's not really a special ability.

Bloodspeakers: Aimed for the ability to create epic spells (though normally not the nice kind) almost as good as the pheonix clan, but they also get that diplomatic subversion bonus, which if played right could steal a characters NPC deck.

Everyone who can, give me some ideas of how you feel about these.


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 19, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Just a little run-down of possible (not confirmed) clan-based advantages/disadvantages:
> 
> Crab: +1/+1 against the Shadowlands
> Crane: Double Attacks during surprise rounds
> ...



Are the Fox really the Scorpion?  Or did the Masters of Secrets take their stealth to a new level and disappear from the lists?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 19, 2002)

Whoops. Didn't expect anyone to be online right now. I was pre-posting and editing this post so everyone could read it over the course of the next day. Now you make me look bad. 

Your right though... I'll edit that.


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 19, 2002)

Oops, sorry. And don't sweat it, running an IR is a metric ton of work, we'll cut you a little slack.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 19, 2002)

At first I thought the 25% reduction in cost for epic spells for me excessive, but the more I look over the list, I think it is balanced.


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 19, 2002)

Excellent.  Thanks, Creamsteak.  I am hereby dropping both my territories in the East of Rokugan, which puts me at 140 PL.  By the way, is Macbrea at 160 PL or 140?  The math tells me 140, but the list says 160.  Thanks for setting all this up, Creamsteak.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 19, 2002)

I messed up on the math (actually add it up and it would be 140). I typed 160, and I'm having trouble editing that post, so I'm going to leave it like that, but yes, it's supposed to be 140.


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 19, 2002)

By the way, does the 25% reduction in cost for me to make Artifacts only take effect when the game starts?  Or can I make Artifacts now at a 25% reduction?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 19, 2002)

Only once the game starts.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 19, 2002)

I'll change the Staff of the Trickster to +6/+0 and the Cloak of the Trickster to +0/+6.

And I'll add the following to my claims

* Higashi Chushin (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Minawa Chushin (village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Musume (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Nishi Chushin (Village) PL 1 : IR 1
* Shima No Kinu (Island of Silk) PL 5 : IR 0 
* Shima No Koshinryo (Island of Spice) PL 5 : IR 0 
* Umi Yakamo (Sea of the Sun God) PL 10 : IR 0 
* Wan no Asaguroi Mizu (Bay of Dark Water) PL 3 : IR 0 
* Yufu-ku Na Heigen (City) PL 3 : IR 4

Hare Clan 
* Southern Kiamu (1/2 Province) PL 5 : IR 1
* Northen Kiamu (1/2 Province) PL 5 : IR 1



Total PL increase 40

Hear ye, Hear ye, the Fox have conquered the Hare! (Silly Bunnies).


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 19, 2002)

I guess I'll just count the Hare Clan as having the same advantage as the fox... since you already have some Nezumi, and the whole fox clan special abilities.


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 19, 2002)

Alright.  Since those aren't finalized, can I come up with a few bonuses of my own to propose?  Truth be told, I didn't plan to make any Artifacts once the game starts.  I just wanted my PC to be buff.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 19, 2002)

Depending on what you propose, I guess we can see.

However, don't put down on artifacts... A +1 is a 100% improvement over a normal attack. A +2 is a 50% improvement on a +1. A +3 is a 33% improvement on a +2.

And with a -25% to cost, you can afford to get a +3 army bonus for over 800 PL less than anyone else. Hell you can get a +1 army bonus for about 650 PL less than anyone else.

But I'll wait and see what you propose.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 19, 2002)

To fill up my PL, I'll claim the following:


* Kiken No Toge (Treacherous Pass) PL 1 : IR 0 


And add the following artifact from the Rokugan book:

Katana of Fire - The katana of fire is a +3 flaming katana with the speed enchantment. In addition, twice per day, the wielder may spend a Void point to cast fireball as if he were a wizard of equal or of 3rd level, whichever is higher.

I would propose a +4/+2 character bonus for this item. Having been lost since the Day of Thunder, it is now wielded by Shiba Temuro.


----------



## Black Omega (Jul 19, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *I guess I'll just count the Hare Clan as having the same advantage as the fox... since you already have some Nezumi, and the whole fox clan special abilities. *



Hare Clan.  +20% for the purposes of spying.  But a 10% chance spying reports relate to some matter other than intended.

"Yes, Tono.  Our spy reports production of carrots has doubled in the Lion lands.  He could have found out more but he was distracted by the attempts of an Akodo Fudd to track him down."

The Hare Clan also has a -40 % spying for the purposes of dealing with the Naga., those 30 foot long, huge serpent creatures.

"And we finally got a report back in from our spies in the Naga sector.  Only one out of twenty survived.  He indicates they seem well fed."

Hmm..actually that last one might apply better for the Nezumi.


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 19, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Depending on what you propose, I guess we can see.
> 
> However, don't put down on artifacts... A +1 is a 100% improvement over a normal attack. A +2 is a 50% improvement on a +1. A +3 is a 33% improvement on a +2.
> 
> ...




Oh I know Artifacts are buff.  It's just it doesn't really fit what I was planning to do, and from what I know the Dragon Clan aren't very much into forging artifacts.  Here are my proposals, based on what I know of the Dragon Clan:

+1/+1 when fighting mountain battles.

+2 to attack for all Monk NPCs and units.

+1/+1 to any battle if the Dragon Clan has observed their opponents for at least one turn.  In other words, if I send a group of spies to watch a certain military encampment or army for one turn, if I attack that army on the next turn, I get a +1/+1 bonus when fighting them.  

This only works if the spies are not detected and the army I'm observing goes through no major changes.  

I'm working on a few more, if you don't like any of those.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 19, 2002)

*+1/+1 when fighting mountain battles.*

I'm not throwing this one out, because you can argue that the naval advantage of the mantis is similar... however... I am not accepting this one yet, because I can argue that mountains are one hell of a lot more common for fighting than the sea.

*+2 to attack for all Monk NPCs and units.*
I'm throwing this one out, because monks are good fighters, but they aren't any better than anyone else.


*+1/+1 to any battle if the Dragon Clan has observed their opponents for at least one turn. In other words, if I send a group of spies to watch a certain military encampment or army for one turn, if I attack that army on the next turn, I get a +1/+1 bonus when fighting them. *

I'm throwing this one out because it is too easy with enough planning. If you are considering spying before attacking, try and make a sneak attack.

Go ahead and try some more on me, I'm not trying to shoot them down. I just have to see something that I like...


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 19, 2002)

I setup a new thread and put up the most prudent information. You can post to either thread for now.


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 19, 2002)

No problem.  I'm just coming up with random stuff here, based on what I know of the Dragon Clan, which is they live in the mountains, they have Tattooed Monks, and they prefer to observe things rather than actively interfere.  They're also supposed to be one of the more mysterious Clans of Rokugan.

Most of the following are based on my PCs own skills, not the Dragon Clans, by the way:


The Dragon Clan now has learned, from Lord Kaltaron, how to track down even the most elusive prey and find even the most secret of items.

Bonus:  +25% bonus to finding hidden armies, artifacts, passageways, and so on.  

The Dragon Clan, thanks to Lord Kaltarons training, is now able to find their way through the most hostile terrain, and find backpaths even the rulers of an area do not know of.  

Bonus:  The Dragon Clan may freely move through 10 territories per turn minus every PL above 1, even if it is owned by an enemy, per turn.  In other words, a PL 1 NPC could freely move through 10 territories.  But a 9 PL army could only move through 2.  I'd be willing to reduce this bonus if you think it's too powerful.


The Dragon Clan has long been mysterious, and it is said not even the greatest spies or Shugenja can find out their secrets.  

Bonus:  The Dragon Clan has a +25% bonus to prevent spying, scrying and any other sort of information gathering about their Clan.  

I've got four or five more, but I need to decide what IR bonuses they would have.  Just tell me what you think of the current ones thus far.  I might want to change them out for something else, depending, though.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 19, 2002)

I would be willing to give you like a 40% resist scrying/spying bonus. It's not that unreasonable considering the only thing it accomplishes is fouling up other players plans to find out what you are up to...

Of course Sollir's artifact could still scry you if he wanted to, but basically you would be pretty resistant to average players spies.

That doesn't sound unreasonable. However, the hidden path thing I'm simply not fond of...


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 19, 2002)

Here are the next four:


Masters Of The Two Weapon Style:

The Dragon Clan has long been recognized as the supreme fighters in the Empire when it comes to wielding two weapons at once, and it is said they are a match even for the Crane when it comes to dueling.  Because of this mastery, the Dragon Clan is skilled at fighting more than one opponent at once.

Whenever a Dragon Clan Army, NPC or PC is attacked by more than one opponent/army, they gain a +1 or +2 defense (your call Creamsteak) bonus.  This bonus ceases if they are not facing more than one opponent.

Masters Of Observation:

The Dragon Clan prefers to observe rather than actively interfere in the matters of the Empire many times, and because of this they have become adept at noticing major events and happenings, often knowing of them years before the other Clans receive the information.

Because of this, the Dragon Clan has a percentage chance (determined by Creamsteak) to gain information on any major happening in the IR that would otherwise be secret.  So if, say,  Daigotsu destroyed a certain province, for an unknown reason, and kept it mostly secret, the Dragon Clan would have a percentage chance to learn of the event.

Masters Of The Hunt:

Thanks to Lord Kaltarons training, many in the Dragon Clan have become masters at hunting, and tracking down their prey with persistence and purpose unparalleled.  

With this bonus, the Dragon Clan gains a +1 to attack if they force an enemy to flee, and then catch up to them.  Conversely, the Dragon Clan could gain a bonus to simply catching up to any retreating foe with this bonus.

Bane Of Enemies:  

Lord Kaltaron holds a particular dislike for wicked Outsiders, evil priests and evil Wizards.  He has taught the Dragon Clan the weakness of all of these enemies, and they are now much more efficient when facing them.

The Dragon Clan gains a +1 to either attack or defense, (DMs Call) when facing any of those enemies.


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 19, 2002)

I'll consider it.  I would prefer an offensive bonus if possible, though, since defensive bonuses are too reliant on other players actions, in my opinion.  Still, if nothing else works, I'll take it, as it fits the Dragon Clan.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 19, 2002)

Sure, the Hare seem to be candidates for a similar ability anyway judging by their write up.

NPCs

Spirits
Fastclaw, Male Kitsune Ranger 14  (Chaotic Good)
Iniji , Female Bakeneko  Wu-jen 14  (Chaotic Good)
Inaja ,Male Bakeneko      Rogue 6/Sorceror 8 (Chaotic Good)
Thresl   Male  Tanuki  Fighter 4/Sorceror 10  (Chaotic Good)
Trals            Female Tanuki   Fighter 4/Barbarian 2/Frenzied Berzerker 8 (Chaotic Good)


Humans
Usagi Jin,Male Hare Daimyo, Samurai 3/Rogue 11 (Lawful Evil)
Kitsune Imagi Female Fox Shugenja 14       (Chaotic Good)
Kitsune Wilja  Female Fox Ranger 5/Foxlord 9 (Neutral Good)
Ujina Usaka Female Hare Ninja 14 (Chaotic Neutral)

Nezumi
Izi,  Male Third Whisker Nezumi Sorceror 6/Ratling Shaman 8 (Chaotic Good)


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 19, 2002)

AvarielAvenger said:
			
		

> *Here are the next four:
> 
> 
> Masters Of The Two Weapon Style:
> ...




Two-Weapon Fighting Style is an interesting call... but I wouldn't make it a + anything... I'd make it a cute little minus: You can attack twice with every PL, but you have to take a -2 to both attacks.

Meaning that at first only NPCs and your PC can effectively use it. However, as you increase in power you might be able to do it with the whole army. I might recall this as acceptable if I play-test it and find it screwed up.

I don't think that they "know" any more than anyone else. I think that the Dragon clan prevers to sit back and watch to maintain nuetrality. They are not a war clan like the Lion or Crab. 

The masters of the hunt doesn't sound very IR ish... most of the time, like in a real fight, if the other guy runs off you take whatever you were fighting over and end it. Also, I really don't want to deal with the whole traveling element in the game too directly. Unless something actually impedes your progress, you can travel somewhere.

About the Outsiders and stuff one: The Dragon Clan doesn't have many experts in killing spirits or Oni... save a few of their leaders.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 19, 2002)

*Creamy*

Your not updating the lists is maybe causing a first war. Kalanyr is claiming prime Mantis territories lol. They are all marked as unclaimed....... or are double listed. So I'd guess you change it or else I'm gonna have my capital's contested and that kinda sucks.

---------------------
My claims were:

The five Tides:
Mika (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 3 
Illadin (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 2
Nyovne (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 2
Jola (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 2
Eknien (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 2

Mantis Clan Champion: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) PL 1
Centipede Clan Leader: Moshi Juiko (Female Shugenja 17) PL 2 
Wasp Clan Champion and Leader: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Fighter 11/ Wasp Bounty Hunter 8) PL 2 

Hunterseekers (Led by Tsuruchi Ichiro):
Tsuruchi Xemoni (Male Fighter 8/ Wasp Bounty Hunter 5) PL 1
Tsuruchi Kamiru (Male Fighter 7/ Wasp Bounty Hunter 9) PL 2

The Storm legion (Fighter/Storm Legion) PL 19
Wasp Raiders (Fighter/Rogue/Wasp Bounty Hunter) PL 4
Skystrikers (Shugenja) PL 9

Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) PL 4 : IR 5 
Moshi (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Moshi Juiko (Female Shu 17) PL 6 : IR 13 
Tsuruchi (Fighter/Wasp Bountyhunter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Ftr 6/Wasp BH 5) PL 1 : IR 1 

Samato Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Buhan Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Nikado Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Sameisa Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Isaru Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Yoka Province PL 5 : IR 1 

Territories in the (Far) Southeast of Rokugan 
M8*Tani Senshio (Valley of the Centipede) PL 2 : IR 2 
M3*Kaimentsu-uo Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2 
M5*Maigosera Seido (Lighthouse) PL 1 : IR 0 
M4*Tokigogachu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 
A26*Koutetsukan (City) PL 3 : IR 4 
M1*Kyuden Gotei (Palace Mantis) PL 6 : IR 4 
M6*Kyuden Ashinagabachi (Palace Wasp) PL 7 : IR 5 
M2*Toshi no Inazuma (City of Lightning) PL 4 : IR 5 
A15*Koeru (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 
A19*Daidoji Yukan-se (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3 
M7*Shaiga (Village) PL 3 : IR 1
Wan no Asaguroi Mizu (Bay of Dark Water) PL 3 : IR 0 

-----------------------
New Claim:
Umi Yakamo (Sea of the Sun God) PL 10 : IR 0 (Contested)

-----------------------

Creamsteak I think you made a mistake in the lists since these two islands you listed (afterwards) are the Yoka and the Samato Province in Mantis territory so they are effectively double in the lists, they even have the same PL.
* Shima No Kinu (Island of Silk) PL 5 : IR 0 
* Shima No Koshinryo (Island of Spice) PL 5 : IR 0 

So it seems to me that the islands as territories can go off the lists or you keep them and have the PL double listed (and so gained) and have it contested between me and Kalanyr 

----------
Couple of contested things now:
Umi Yakamo (Sea of the Sun God) PL 10 : IR 0 (Contested)
Wan no Asaguroi Mizu (Bay of Dark Water) PL 3 : IR 0 
M1*Kyuden Gotei (Palace Mantis) PL 6 : IR 4 

And posissibly these:
* Shima No Kinu (Island of Silk) PL 5 : IR 0 
* Shima No Koshinryo (Island of Spice) PL 5 : IR 0 

(Now look at who has claimed the contested things and where his own territory is=])


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 19, 2002)

I'll take the Masters Of The Two Weapon style, then, as it fits both the Clan and my PC.  As a side note, the reason I made it defensive was because the Dragon Clans feats for TWF are mostly defensive.  The Mantis Clan are the offensive dual wielders.

Still, I really like the idea, so I'll definitely go with the negative to attacks so I can attack more than once for every PL.  Thanks.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 19, 2002)

Kal, your NPC's have been rostered to my save file... but I'm not going to update the actual lists yet.


----------



## AvarielAvenger (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Creamy*



			
				The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> -----------------------
> ...




No.  Creamsteak explained earlier in the thread different people can own the territories within the provinces.  Basically, the province is the overall government, but if someone else owns the territory, the people in that territory are secretly loyal to that player, and not the player who runs the government of that territory.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 19, 2002)

Now I'm Confused! 

If the case is that one of you controls the physical island, and the other controls the province...

Province = Law (police, judicial)
Island = Local power (guilds, ports, people)


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 19, 2002)

Yah, I'll drop them, if they are double listed and go look for some other stuff to pick up. Can you just let me know how much PL this costs ?


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 19, 2002)

Cream double check my post again, I edited.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 19, 2002)

If Kal drops claim of the actual islands, all is simple.

However, if Kal controls the islands, and you control the province... well... everything is fine if your kind to each other. However, if it starts fighting your going to see rebels and martial law.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 19, 2002)

Note: The Daimo fromthe OX clan is one of the 10 Kolat Masters.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 19, 2002)

Kal if you drop everything contested with me (that is 2 islands, 1 bay without solid ground in the middle of all my islands and a sea on which you have no territory bordering and my contested palace).

That is 29 PL


(Note: Lol Kal has 2002 posts=])


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 19, 2002)

I'm still semi confused. Here is what I am doing so far...

I am giving TFO Kal's dropped Claims. (assuming you are OK with that).

The Claims PL is like value 23. Kal can now buy 23 more PL o' stuff.

I am going to add TFO's listed claims that were not already on the lists.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jul 19, 2002)

Ok I drop the 29 PL. I'll go pick some other stuff to claim now.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 19, 2002)

*Oki~ Tnz*

Good we cleared this out, starting with your prime territories at war is kinda.. euhh sucks =]


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 19, 2002)

Allright, that's the last issue to discuss in this thread... now go to thread 3 and tell me what you think of your abilities. Also you can check the lists of course. Read over my horrible URL ridden rules, and look at your new PL caps.


----------



## The Forsaken One (Jul 19, 2002)

*New final list! =]*

The five Tides:
Mika (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 3 
Illadin (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 2
Nyovne (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 2
Jola (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 2
Eknien (Unknown Uknown?/Unknown?) PL 2

Mantis Clan Champion: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) PL 1
Centipede Clan Leader: Moshi Juiko (Female Shugenja 17) PL 2 
Wasp Clan Champion and Leader: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Fighter 11/ Wasp Bounty Hunter 8) PL 2 

Hunterseekers (Led by Tsuruchi Ichiro):
Tsuruchi Xemoni (Male Fighter 8/ Wasp Bounty Hunter 5) PL 1
Tsuruchi Kamiru (Male Fighter 7/ Wasp Bounty Hunter 9) PL 2

The Storm legion (Fighter/Storm Legion) PL 20
Wasp Raiders (Fighter/Rogue/Wasp Bounty Hunter) PL 4
Skystrikers (Shugenja) PL 9

Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) PL 4 : IR 5 
Moshi (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Moshi Juiko (Female Shu 17) PL 6 : IR 13 
Tsuruchi (Fighter/Wasp Bountyhunter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Ftr 6/Wasp BH 5) PL 1 : IR 1 

Samato Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Buhan Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Nikado Province PL 5 : IR 1 
Sameisa Province PL 5 : IR 1  
Yoka Province PL 5 : IR 1 

Territories in the (Far) Southeast of Rokugan 
M8*Tani Senshio (Valley of the Centipede) PL 2 : IR 2 
M3*Kaimentsu-uo Seido (Shrine) PL 6 : IR 2 
M5*Maigosera Seido (Lighthouse) PL 1 : IR 0 
M4*Tokigogachu (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 
A26*Koutetsukan (City) PL 3 : IR 4 
M1*Kyuden Gotei (Palace Mantis) PL 6 : IR 4 
M6*Kyuden Ashinagabachi (Palace Wasp) PL 7 : IR 5 
M2*Toshi no Inazuma (City of Lightning) PL 4 : IR 5 
A15*Koeru (Village) PL 1 : IR 1 
A19*Daidoji Yukan-se (Tower) PL 5 : IR 3 
M7*Shaiga (Village) PL 3 : IR 1

Wan no Asaguroi Mizu (Bay of Dark Water) PL 3 : IR 0 
Shima No Kinu (Island of Silk) PL 5 : IR 0 
Shima No Koshinryo (Island of Spice) PL 5 : IR 0 
Umi Yakamo (Sea of the Sun God) PL 10 : IR 0

---------------------------

I dropped: Isaru Province PL 5 : IR 1, just to far away and no need... I'll just have the family and army PL moved to the Valey of the Centipede.


----------

